# Useles Billy #1040 is dedicated to Bo$$,r.i.p. my kentucky friend.



## mattech

Billy will never be the same without you Charlie.


----------



## Hilsman

NO it wont.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nope. But as long as Billy is here, a little bit of Charlie will still be here.


----------



## JB0704

We will miss you Bo$$.


----------



## JB0704

It would be nice if we knew how to search to bring up some of his Oaba awards, "the accident" and other great Bo$$ posts.


----------



## Whitefeather

To Bo$$


----------



## Pigtrap

Dang. Just dang.


----------



## redeli

I shed a tear


----------



## dixiecutter

redeli said:


> I shed a tear


Me too coach, having to duck out at work here for a piece.


----------



## Da Possum

dang....we lost a great one


----------



## NE GA Pappy

stunned.   just stunned.


----------



## Keebs

Just a post to honor the one and only KYDawg.............RIP my friend, will miss our talks!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I’m sitting here right now drinking out of the Useless Billy cup he sent me.


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday



ikr?


----------



## mark-7mag

Heartbroken. RIP Bo$$


----------



## JB0704

I was doing ok until I saw his avatar changed.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday


That literally made me cry, possum.


----------



## mguthrie

Funny how you can become friends on here with someone you never met. I do regret not making the time to meet him.


----------



## Hilsman

JB0704 said:


> It would be nice if we knew how to search to bring up some of his Oaba awards, "the accident" and other great Bo$$ posts.


I just went back and read some of his post.  I dont know where he came up with some of those post,,,,,,, I was always loling at him


----------



## JB0704

mguthrie said:


> Funny how you can become friends on here with someone you never met..



Bo$$ was like that.  I know very few folks in "real life" that I will listen to like I would Bo$$.  And, he is one of very few people out there who I honestly cared about his opinion of me.  Just a very good man.  A huge loss to us all.


----------



## Iwannashoot

That news really sucks. Sure wish I'd gotten the chance to meet him in person, some of you guys and gals are very lucky to have done so! RIP Bo$$.


----------



## JB0704

Hilsman said:


> I just went back and read some of his post.  I dont know where he came up with some of those post,,,,,,, I was always loling at him



Me too.  He was very quick, and had me lol'n even if I was the target.


----------



## NCHillbilly

What kind of man mails you a country ham out of the blue for no reason? Charlie did.


----------



## Hilsman

I remember down at Pnuts hog hunt a few years back, it was COLD and we was doing everything we could to keep Bo$$ warm.  Big ole fire, throwing blankets on him and moving him closer to the fire but he couldnt get warm.  He didnt want to miss out on anything and hung in there until we all pass...... er went to sleep.  There was some good stories told that weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m going to have to take one day at the time for a while now !


----------



## NCHillbilly

I hate that I never got to meet him in person.


----------



## JB0704

I like Hils' idea of sharing bo$$ memories


----------



## Hilsman

JB0704 said:


> I like Hils' idea of sharing bo$$ memories


Wish I had went out on the boat at SGI now,,,,,,


----------



## Head East

Bo$$ was a greatest friend I never met and will miss him.  I really can't say more right now.  Rest easy Bo$$.


----------



## JB0704

I met him 3 times.  Once when a bunch of Billy's met for dinner near Chateau Elan (He n @lagrangedave  were up there with their wives on a drankin' tour), pretty sure I met a lot of the other billy's who post on here that night as well, once on SGI trip @OmenHonkey put together for everybody, and once when he met up with his sports forum friends at the Varsity, @mark-7mag was there.

On SGI, we booked a charter boat.  The guide met us on the ramp and told us that the fishing was gonna be awful.  Bo$$ sed "Well I drove here to fish."  Can't say the guide was wrong, fishing was awful, but Bo$$ had a good time and @mattech and I got to spend a few hours cutting up and having fun with him.  That's a good memory.


----------



## JB0704

Hilsman said:


> Wish I had went out on the boat at SGI now,,,,,,



Just told a little bit about that story.  In hindsite, it don't really matter that the fishing was terrible.  I'm just glad I was able to spend that time with him.


----------



## JB0704

.....I left out the part where @Hilsman was too hungo.....uh......too tarred to fish


----------



## dixiecutter

Hilsman said:


> I just went back and read some of his post.  I dont know where he came up with some of those post,,,,,,, I was always loling at him


The guy was a natural.


----------



## Duff

I have honestly not wanted to open this fourm for the last couple of days, because I feared this post would be made. I'm at a loss. Very sorry for you guys that were able to know Bo$$ personally. As some one else stated, best friend I never met. We will miss you Bo$$. Rest in peace buddy.


Dang, just dang.


----------



## oops1

He was a true southern gentleman. It seems he never met a stranger. Gonna miss you Bo$$ money! RIP, Sir.


----------



## mattech

Can't tell y'all how many hours we spent riding around adairville kentucky with him. We couldn't pass a vehicle or a tractor without stopping at talking to someone he knew. Everyone joked and called him the mayor of adairville. I met people that owned tens of thousands of acres and folks that didn't have a thing to his name and charlie treated them all the same. You could tell they all had such a high level of respect for him, everyone had a smile on their face when they saw him.


----------



## Whitefeather

To Bo$$’ family, 
I like others, never got to meet him but, the outpouring of condolences and fondness to him speaks volumes about who he was. He was a truly good person and it always made my day when he would post or sometimes when he send you a PM. His roller skating story still makes me smile. Bo$$ was just one of those few people that made you feel like he was your friend and you felt better by  knowing he was your friend. 

May God bless you in these trying times and just know his GON family is here to help.


----------



## lagrangedave

He called me “Unc”........


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

So sad to hear this about Mr. Charlie, Lord be with his family & love ones. He was a true Southern Gentleman. RIP friend.


----------



## Ruger#3

NCHillbilly said:


> What kind of man mails you a country ham out of the blue for no reason? Charlie did.



There’s a country ham sitting on a shelf here now from Charlie. 
A genuinely nice guy.


----------



## mattech

One of my favorite pictures of Bo$$. We were on a quail hunt down in moultrie. Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s a country ham sitting on a shelf here now from Charlie.
> A genuinely nice guy.


It’s one of the best hams that you’ll ever eat in your life, too.


----------



## dixiecutter

NCHillbilly said:


> That literally made me cry, possum.


Me too. This is a tough time right here.


----------



## JB0704

I Can't find any of the pics from the few gatherin' I mentioned


----------



## campboy

Morning all. I haven't been on here in several days. What happened with KyDawg??


----------



## JB0704

campboy said:


> Morning all. I haven't been on here in several days. What happened with KyDawg??



He's been sick a little while, and passed away last night.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Very, very sad news. He will be greatly missed around these parts.


----------



## dixiecutter

campboy said:


> Morning all. I haven't been on here in several days. What happened with KyDawg??


Body quit producing blood platelettes. He's been down a few weeks. Went into hospice care yesterday, and passed through the gates last night.


----------



## campboy

Hate to hear that. He will be sorely missed indeed


----------



## elfiii

JB0704 said:


> and once when he met up with his sports forum friends at the Varsity, @mark-7mag was there.



That was the last time I saw him and Linda. I used to rag him about not hooking up with me on his many trips back down to his beloved Colquitt Co. He and I spoke a couple of weeks ago and he promised me once he was out of the hospital and on his feet again next trip down it was a date. I guess that's going to have to wait a little while longer now.


----------



## Nicodemus

Longleaf pines, broomsedge patches, turpentining, quail, cured ham, Blanton`s Bourbon, fat bream, and bird dogs. Those are the memories I`ll always have of Charlie Eaton and his love of Southwest Georgia. We got to spend a fair amount of time together, but I`ll never forget his last visit a couple of weeks ago. 

Here`s to you, old Friend.


----------



## JB0704

elfiii said:


> That was the last time I saw him and Linda. I used to rag him about not hooking up with me on his many trips back down to his beloved Colquitt Co. He and I spoke a couple of weeks ago and he promised me once he was out of the hospital and on his feet again next trip down it was a date. I guess that's going to have to wait a little while longer now.



I think that's the first and only time u n I met too.  That was a good time.  Bo$$ is about the only person I know that I would have driven into Atlanta on my day off to have lunch with.


----------



## Hilsman

Gonna have to have a nip of Blantons this evening in memory of Bo$$


----------



## JB0704

Nicodemus said:


> Longleaf pines, broomsedge patches, turpentining, quail, cured ham, Blanton`s Bourbon, fat bream, and bird dogs. Those are the memories I`ll always have of Charlie Eaton and his love of Southwest Georgia. We got to spend a fair amount of time together, but I`ll never forget his last visit a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Here`s to you, old Friend.



I think there's a good pic of you n him on that trip floating around here somewhere.  I always thought it was cool that he kept up with his old High School football team.  Think he drove down here when they made it to the playoffs too.  He did love SW Ga.


----------



## JB0704

Hilsman said:


> Gonna have to have a nip of Blantons this evening in memory of Bo$$



Ill be buying a bottle shortly


----------



## Nicodemus

JB0704 said:


> I think there's a good pic of you n him on that trip floating around here somewhere.  I always thought it was cool that he kept up with his old High School football team.  Think he drove down here when they made it to the playoffs too.  He did love SW Ga.




That was taken in my front yard. We had a couple of drinks and a long talk. I think he knew then. 

My regards, folks.


----------



## JB0704

If you got that pic please post it, @Nicodemus


----------



## Hilsman

Nicodemus said:


> That was taken in my front yard. We had a couple of drinks and a long talk. I think he knew then.
> 
> My regards, folks.


I think he knew as well. Once I learned it was a solo trip for him I just had an uneasy feeling.


----------



## JB0704

I can't remember if it was you or him who shared it.


----------



## JB0704

@elfiii Do you have the pic of the Varsity gatherin?


----------



## Nicodemus

JB0704 said:


> If you got that pic please post it, @Nicodemus




I`ll post it this evening. I`ve got to get off here for a while.


----------



## Duff

If someone from here sends flowers, please let me know. I will gladly send money to cover the cost.


----------



## mudracing101

Just heard the news. Rip Boss. i'll be thinkin of ya!


----------



## JB0704

Duff said:


> If someone from here sends flowers, please let me know. I will gladly send money to cover the cost.



I think the family is working on donations in his honor.  @mattech is in touch with folks who are in touch with the family.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> That was taken in my front yard. We had a couple of drinks and a long talk. I think he knew then.
> 
> My regards, folks.


I think he had to see and feel  and smell and hear his beloved south Georgia one more time. And I’m sure glad that he was able to do it.


----------



## mattech

That first trip I made to kentucky I took him that bottle of blanton's, I'm glad he enjoyed it, but never would have guess he likes it as much as he did. I wanna say I got him two more bottles of it over the course of some of those trips up there, until it got about impossible to find. We always shared a glass on my trips up, it was usually in his living room.


----------



## oops1

He may not look happy in this pic but I assure you, he was a jolly fellow!


----------



## mattech

Nicodemus said:


> That was taken in my front yard. We had a couple of drinks and a long talk. I think he knew then.
> 
> My regards, folks.



I talked to him on the phone right before he drove down, we were planning to meet for dinner. I don't doubt one bit he didn't know. Really wish I could have met up with him one last time.


----------



## JB0704

Tagging everybody who was in this photo with him........ @KyDawg @Browning Slayer @elfiii @Nitram4891 @mark-7mag @John Cooper @brownceluse ....and Mrs Linda......


----------



## JB0704

oops1 said:


> He may not look happy in this pic but I assure you, he was a jolly fellow!



That was a very good trip.  I cleaned a whole buncha "mebbe not so legal" trout on that dock.  If I recall you were the juan who figgered out how to ketch em.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Very Sad News. We talked before his last trip. He was gonna make his normal stop in Tifton to see Myself and @mudracing and a few others if they could make it. Like others i knew this was gonna be his last trip down here because he said so. RIP MR. Charlie AKA BO$$


----------



## Duff

JB0704 said:


> I think the family is working on donations in his honor.  @mattech is in touch with folks who are in touch with the family.



Thanks jb. I will keep a check on it


----------



## elfiii

JB0704 said:


> I think that's the first and only time u n I met too.  That was a good time.  Bo$$ is about the only person I know that I would have driven into Atlanta on my day off to have lunch with.



Yes sir and it was shining times too. I just went looking for the pics and I can't find them.


----------



## dixiecutter

I hope I can be enough of a person in my life to be remembered this way.


----------



## JB0704

elfiii said:


> Yes sir and it was shining times too. I just went looking for the pics and I can't find them.



I found it, had to get creative searching


----------



## elfiii

JB0704 said:


> Tagging everybody who was in this photo with him........ @KyDawg @Browning Slayer @elfiii @Nitram4891 @mark-7mag @John Cooper @brownceluse ....and Mrs Linda......



That's one of the ones I was looking for.


----------



## mattech

The first time we ever talked on the phone was when I made some joke about having an announcement at 11pm or something, and he called to make sure I wasn't going to do anything bad because the admin and mods where thinking I was.


----------



## Hilsman

mattech said:


> The first time we ever talked on the phone was when I made some joke about having an announcement at 11pm or something, and he called to make sure I wasn't going to do anything bad because the admin and mods where thinking I was.



Lol.  I remember that.  Everyone was on the edge of their seats waiting on that announcement


----------



## Nitram4891

We will miss you Bo$$.


----------



## bilgerat

RIP Charlie. Although I never met him face to face It seams like I have lost a good friend . Im still working on the ham he sent to me when I was fighting cancer at this time last year, That bacon was something else too but it didnt last very long. Prayers go out to his family .


----------



## doenightmare

The loss of Charlie leaves a big hole in the hearts of the GON family. May his memory live on in every Billy thread to come. RIP BO$$. You will be missed.


----------



## mattech

Never have gotten good at posting pics with this new format, but I'll try. .


----------



## mattech

....


----------



## mattech

.x.x


----------



## mattech

,,,


----------



## mattech

...l


----------



## Hilsman

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday


in case some of y’all didn’t see this the other day


----------



## Deer Fanatic

This is just hard to take.... I wish I had met him in person but never got the chance. Rest in peace Bo$$. You will always be amongst us Billys..... always


----------



## ccherry

I am truly saddened to hear of Mr. Charlie’s passing. I never had the chance to me him but he seemed to be a genuine man. The Lord called another great one home. RIP Mr. Charlie. Prayers for the family


----------



## Browning Slayer

JB0704 said:


> Tagging everybody who was in this photo with him........ @KyDawg @Browning Slayer @elfiii @Nitram4891 @mark-7mag @John Cooper @brownceluse ....and Mrs Linda......


Well, dang. My worst fear about Charlie was just confirmed. That just ruined my day.

I loved ol Charlie. He told me a while back he was sick and I wasn’t suppose to say a word.

He was a DGD!!!!! And a Vol Hater!


----------



## stringmusic

RIP Charlie. I’ll never forget the generosity and hospitality you and Mrs Linda showed me and Mattech every year. Enjoyed eating at the WW more than anything. I’ll see you again someday.


----------



## oops1

I can’t believe Bo$$ let strang shoot one of his prized racing chickens!


----------



## Hilsman

oops1 said:


> I can’t believe Bo$$ let strang shoot one of his prized racing chickens!


That musta been the one that kept loosing the races. Bo$$ was already had plans for some dumplins for that one


----------



## mattech

I called that chicken from Tennessee to kentucky and had it fly across the red river. The whole time Bo$$ just sat in his truck a few hundred yards away. Once he heard the shot he drove up and picked us up. He said hurry and hop in before the landowners know we are here. 




oops1 said:


> I can’t believe Bo$$ let strang shoot one of his prized racing chickens!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

The heart of Bo$$ was made of pure solid gold and he was so kind to give each of us a peace a buck fiddy at a time until he had nothing left to give.
As long as this forum lives on his heart of gold will live too.


----------



## stringmusic

oops1 said:


> I can’t believe Bo$$ let strang shoot one of his prized racing chickens!


It was the slowest one and he was mad at it


----------



## mattech

stringmusic said:


> It was the slowest one and he was mad at it




That first time we went in the pasture, he said if the cows follow you just throw your hand up at em. So I did and they all took off running, later he asked why the cows ran off like that, I said, I did what you told me and threw my hands up at em. He kind of laughed and said, I didn't think it would of worked. Lol


----------



## Duff

Lol. Good stories^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Bo$$ will be missed for sure


----------



## trad bow

Dang. I just don’t know what to say other than HE WAS THE MAN and I’m going to miss the he$$ out of him.


----------



## redeli

Still stunned


----------



## mark-7mag

It’s been really hard reading through this thread but I’m glad I did. He’ll surely  be missed


----------



## Whitefeather

In Memory of Bo$$

The thread sucks biggly...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Guarantee you they're some sports on this Forum, but none like Charlie.  Love ya Dogbro!


----------



## JSnake

Have this sitting on my desk today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Yep.


----------



## trad bow

Y’all killing me. Had to build a campfar and sit in the smoke.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I'm having some Kentucky boubon in honor of Bo$$.


----------



## Hilsman

Here’s a Billy knife that I won in one of his many give-aways that he did. Means a little more to me after today.


----------



## karen936

I'm at a loss I thought he was gonna be ok.


----------



## Hilsman

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm having some Kentucky boubon in honor of Bo$$.


I’ll be right there with you as soon as I make it to the house tonight


----------



## Iwannashoot

Just got home from the orange grove doing a pesticide application.  I thought is was the dimethoate that was making my eyes water this morning when I was reading this from the tractor seat, but there is no dimethoate here at home.

I surely hope Miz Linda can find the time to wander in here and see how many people appreciated her husband, and how we are all missing him.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Been in a fog all day with this. How can a man I never met have such an impact on me? I think it says a lot about Mr. Charlie. He just had a gentle way about him that made a person want to like him. He showed grace and kindness and a giving spirit which I hope we all try to emulate going forward. This whole Billy thing seemed like a bunch of non sense to me until he ever so gently made me realize that I AM one!! We are all blessed to have known this fine southern gentleman in whatever way we did....


----------



## Whitefeather

Hilsman said:


> I’ll be right there with you as soon as I make it to the house tonight



X 3. I’ll be snorting his favorite blend- Kentucky Gentleman


----------



## karen936

Rest in peace Boss, you will be missed... I have come to love all the Billy's and appreciate you all. I am glad Boss made me part of the Billy story.... I'll leave a hot pbr on the back porch for you...Prayers to Linda and your family..... glad they shared you with us.... sure wish we had more time...


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I was reading the stories, and thinking about when my wife and I travelled up to Nashville last November.  I made doggone sure that I called Charlie up so we could meet for dinner at the WW.  I had a hard time getting him on the phone, and wondered if we were gonna be able to get together.  He told me later on that he had left his phone in the truck, and couldn't find it anywhere. 

We drove up to the WW and had dinner with Charlie and Miz Linda.  Charlie had a filet, I had the lasagna.  My wife, like always had some kind of salad going on.  Anyway, we sat and talked about the Billys and the Billies.  How we had met up down at the bar at Chateau E'lan, and the good times we shared with TP, Unc Dave, Matt, JB and a couple others I can't remember right off. ( no offense, my brain seems to be clouded up).  

After we spent nearly 2 hours just chewing the fat and munching on some good food, it was time to say goodbye.  We shook hands, and I gave Miz Linda a hug.  When I got to the door to exit, I turned around and said... OH Yeah,  Charlie....  He looked up at me, and I told him... Happy Birthday!....

You should have seen the look on his face.... He stuttered a bit and said.. It ain't none of my birthday and you know it.   LOL..

I wouldn't trade that dinner for an evening with the President.


----------



## Jeff C.

Great stories from everyone in here, just goes to show the impact that Man had on every one of our lives. I will miss him terribly, as I know all of you will also.

I was very fortunate to have met Charlie and Ms Linda on several occasions and had dinner with them.

Lord, may he rest in peace.....

BTW, I miss you Billy's too even though I haven't met most of you. I know y'all are some good folks! 



I will have a shot of this in Boss' Honor here in a moment:


----------



## DAWG1419

RIP BO$$


----------



## JB0704

This was a gift from a fellow Billy and now is as good a time as any to have a drink in honor of Bo$$


----------



## Nicodemus

JB0704 said:


> I think there's a good pic of you n him on that trip floating around here somewhere.  I always thought it was cool that he kept up with his old High School football team.  Think he drove down here when they made it to the playoffs too.  He did love SW Ga.




It was an honor to know him. We`ve all lost a mighty good friend.


----------



## JB0704

Thanks for posting that Nic.


----------



## Da Possum

Nicodemus said:


> It was an honor to know him. We`ve all lost a mighty good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043674



Mighty glad you got to say goodbye to him in person, Nic.  That's pretty dang special.


----------



## Duff

Da Possum said:


> Mighty glad you got to say goodbye to him in person, Nic.  That's pretty dang special.




Yep. Nic, I could tell the huge mutual respect you two had for each other by both your post. Glad you had that time with Boss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday


It took me about an hour to tell H22 the news as we reflected on our day. This one got him.


----------



## FootLongDawg

I, like a lot of you never met the Bo$$ man.  We use to post a lot to each other on the sports forum mainly about the Dawgs.  We would bring up past players names that I am sure only a few of you ever heard of besides maybe Elfiii.  He always made me think about my student years in Athens and Dawg games way back when.  He was the most insightful Dawg on here,  whether the Dawgs were good or bad.  It was always a pleasure to read one of his post about UGA football cause I cannot think of a time I did not agree with him 100%.  That's pretty darn hard to do on social media these days.  I'm really going to miss him. RIP KY


----------



## Nicodemus

A toast to Charlie, with the Bourbon he gifted to me on his last visit. Birds and Bourbon, Bo$$. We`ll do this again one day....


----------



## mark-7mag

This has been a really somber day but thread has been comforting reading all the post


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I will cherish the knife he gave me for the rest of my born days.


----------



## kmckinnie

I remember the story he told about getting ripped off and con ed out if his money going to a Dawg game. He made that even funny after getting took. They walked bar to bar tring to see the game. Everyone of them full. 
Had a beer or 3 going around doing that. 
Great guy even when taken advantage of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

kmckinnie said:


> I remember the story he told about getting ripped off and con ed out if his money going to a Dawg game. He made that even funny after getting took. They walked bar to bar tring to see the game. Everyone of them full.
> Had a beer or 3 going around doing that.
> Great guy even when taken advantage of.


That's the Bo$$ we love. We should all be like Charlie.


----------



## dixiecutter

It aint Blanton's- but it'll do. @Deer Fanatic: No kidding. KyDawg is a guy you admired because how much everybody else did. I wish he could've heard the riverbend boys talking about him.


----------



## fireman32

It’s a sad day for sure.  I never had the pleasure to meet Boss in person, but we exchanged a few pm’s after i found the Billy threads.  He seemed like a great guy and judging by all the comments he was.  Hope the good Lord has you a birthday cake waiting Boss.


----------



## ddgarcia

This forum and the World as a whole are just a little poorer today for the loss of this man but Heaven is that much richer.

May your campfire burn bright that those of us yet to follow may meet up once again my friend.


----------



## kmckinnie

My camper story with Bo$$. 
Him and Kevin cane here to spend the nite from the p nut hog hunt beer drinking contest. 
He asked me. Any mice in that old camper. ?
I told him not sence that timber rattler took up living in there. ??
He looked at me and asked if I was joking. ?
They had a good nites rest I guess. 
He always joked about that on here.


----------



## mark-7mag

Bo$$ is probably already talking to God about the GA game this Saturday and how it would be nice for GA to beat Alabama for his Birfday


----------



## kmckinnie

Ol fuzzy tent burnt down and mud racing saved him. Fuzzy went and got pain pills. ?
I asked Bo$$ when we went to town to get more likker and beer if we should get a get well card. 
He looked at me line I was crazy. 
He said we cane to get likker not a get well card. !


----------



## Core Lokt

Dang, reading these post leads me to believe that Charlie/Bo$$ has met the Good Lord. I hate it for us and his loved ones but he is better off than any of us if he was a believer. I think he was too. God Bless Bo$$. We will meet one day. 

Lean on the Lord folks, we will get through this. It's what I'm doing with my daddy's situation and I can feel and tell it helps but the hurt will still be there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Core Lokt said:


> Dang, reading these post leads me to believe that Charlie/Bo$$ has met the Good Lord. I hate it for us and his loved ones but he is better off than any of us if he was a believer. I think he was too. God Bless Bo$$. We will meet one day.
> 
> Lean on the Lord folks, we will get through this. It's what I'm doing with my daddy's situation and I can feel and tell it helps but the hurt will still be there.



My dad passed this year. He was a strong man. Same as your dad. 
That is all I can say.


----------



## Core Lokt

Didn't know that kmac, I'm really sorry to read this. Prayers brother. Hang in there man. Dad's are special to those of us that were close to them.


----------



## dixiecutter

mark-7mag said:


> Bo$$ is probably already talking to God about the GA game this Saturday and how it would be nice for GA to beat Alabama for his Birfday


We can agree. All of my disdain for the dawgs easily cast aside for this one.


----------



## mark-7mag

dixiecutter said:


> We can agree. All of my disdain for the dawgs easily cast aside for this one.


?


----------



## kmckinnie

Core Lokt said:


> Didn't know that kmac, I'm really sorry to read this. Prayers brother. Hang in there man. Dad's are special to those of us that were close to them.


The hardest thing for me now is doing food plots. He helped til he couldn’t. I get on that tractor and start thinking about him. 
I tear up. I just keep riding til I’m fine then get back around my wife or best friend helping me. 
Just like your dad I bet. He taught us to be strong and not show it. Even tho I’ve seen my dad the same way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

You may remember that my nephew was found dead back in July.  I was suppose to grade a place for him to build a new house 3 days after he passed.  His wife took about 6 weeks, and decided to go ahead and build the house that she and Jeff had decided to build.

I went to clear the land, and there were several times I was glad to be down there on the backside of no where by myself.  I would start thinking about Jeff, and how he dreamed of building a home on top of that hill, and it was all I could do to finish the job.


----------



## brownceluse

I’ll never forget the first time We spoke on the phone. He had just joined and started posting in the sports forum. We thought he wasn’t real. A former member posting... Well ole Charlie sent me a pm with his phone number and told me to give him a call. I did and we talked for a few minutes about football family and hunting. He said now you go back and tell them I’m real! So I posted I talked to him and he seemed like nice old man! There lies his sig line for years. Little did I know I just made a new friend and one that would have the impact he had on me. After that he came down and met us sports forum boys for lunch and brought me a ham that was salty salty salty!!! As he’d say. We met quite a few times for lunch there after as he’d go back and forth with Mrs Linda. He invited me several times to come on his annual quail hunt and I’m kicking myself now for not going. Charlie loved his Dawgs and his Pack football! When the Pack made the playoff several years ago I met him and Mrs Linda at Mill Creek and watched the game with them. Charlie made me a Pack fan! I spoke to him the last time a few months ago. I had been working in Nashville but had been so busy I hadn’t tried to meet up with up him. Feeling pretty guilty about that now. But he sent me so much ham and bacon I had to do something for him because he’d  never let you give him anything. So I ordered him a Silver Stag knife and had KY Dawg engraved for him. Charlie used to joke about us clearing bars in B’ham and whooping the Bama fans. He was a hoot. Charlie was a class act. He used to try to get over in the Billy threads but I never did. Wish I had now. RIP my friend You left me a many memory and I appreciate your friendship.


----------



## Core Lokt

Sorry about that pappy. Prayers brother.

Kmac- funny you mentioned food plots. I planted the one at the house today for Daddy. He usually comes out an watches me. He didn't today. He went and got the seed and fert and was inside the rest of the day. yeah, It hurts and sucks but I couldn't get by without the Good Lord and leaning on Him. Just couldn't…..


----------



## Core Lokt

He told me today depending on what his report at Shands was that he would put off any surgery until after deer season. He said "I haven't told your mom that yet because she will raise cain" I told him we will talk about that once we know what is going on.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy

You never know what tomorrow will bring.  Shoot, you don't know what the next 5 minutes will bring.  If I learned anything from going thru the cancer scare I had, it was to grab every minute and milk it for all it is worth.  Never miss a chance to tell the ones you care about how much you love them, and let the ones you have helped you along the way know how much you appreciate their friendship.

I was so blessed to talk to Charlie on the phone last week. I was sitting at my desk at work and called him up.  We spoke about the Billys and how he was feeling. When he answered the phone, I could tell he was tired. By the time we got off the phone about 10 minutes later, he sounded a lot more like Charlie.  He was talking about getting better and going back home.  I wish I could have seen him one more time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Core Lokt said:


> He told me today depending on what his report at Shands was that he would put off any surgery until after deer season. He said "I haven't told your mom that yet because she will raise cain" I told him we will talk about that once we know what is going on.....


 

prayers for a good report from the Docs.


----------



## Hilsman

brownceluse said:


> I’ll never forget the first time We spoke on the phone. He had just joined and started posting in the sports forum. We thought he wasn’t real. A former member posting... Well ole Charlie sent me a pm with his phone number and told me to give him a call. I did and we talked for a few minutes about football family and hunting. He said now you go back and tell them I’m real! So I posted I talked to him and he seemed like nice old man! There lies his sig line for years. Little did I know I just made a new friend and one that would have the impact he had on me. After that he came down and met us sports forum boys for lunch and brought me a ham that was salty salty salty!!! As he’d say. We met quite a few times for lunch there after as he’d go back and forth with Mrs Linda. He invited me several times to come on his annual quail hunt and I’m kicking myself now for not going. Charlie loved his Dawgs and his Pack football! When the Pack made the playoff several years ago I met him and Mrs Linda at Mill Creek and watched the game with them. Charlie made me a Pack fan! I spoke to him the last time a few months ago. I had been working in Nashville but had been so busy I hadn’t tried to meet up with up him. Feeling pretty guilty about that now. But he sent me so much ham and bacon I had to do something for him because he’d  never let you give him anything. So I ordered him a Silver Stag knife and had KY Dawg engraved for him. Charlie used to joke about us clearing bars in B’ham and whooping the Bama fans. He was a hoot. Charlie was a class act. He used to try to get over in the Billy threads but I never did. Wish I had now. RIP my friend You left me a many memory and I appreciate your friendship.


I always wondered why he had that for his sig line. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dixiecutter

Go Braves


----------



## Hilsman

This ones for you Bo$$


----------



## JB0704

dixiecutter said:


> Go Braves



I couldn't watch, but Buzz called me and said the Dodgers made a game of it.


----------



## dixiecutter

@NE GA Pappy, I havent seen this forum from a computer in years. Smart phones don't show sig-lines

What does his sig-line say?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

dixiecutter said:


> @NE GA Pappy, I havent seen this forum from a computer in years. Smart phones don't show sig-lines
> 
> What does his sig-line say?



who's?  Da Bo$$?


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> I couldn't watch, but Buzz called me and said the Dodgers made a game of it.


It got real tight there in the 9th


----------



## NE GA Pappy

da Bo$$'s sigline..


"He seemed like a nice old man." Brownceluse


----------



## dixiecutter

NE GA Pappy said:


> da Bo$$'s sigline..
> 
> 
> "He seemed like a nice old man." Brownceluse


I remember it now.

It was perfect lols


----------



## kmckinnie

dixiecutter said:


> @NE GA Pappy, I havent seen this forum from a computer in years. Smart phones don't show sig-lines
> 
> What does his sig-line say?


Turn your phone sideways and see if u can.


----------



## Hilsman

dixiecutter said:


> @NE GA Pappy, I havent seen this forum from a computer in years. Smart phones don't show sig-lines
> 
> What does his sig-line say?


Turn your phone sideways and you can see the sig lines


----------



## Hilsman

Lol. What kmac said


----------



## kmckinnie

dixiecutter said:


> It got real tight there in the 9th


----------



## JB0704

Lols


----------



## Southern Cyote

RIP BO$$


----------



## dixiecutter

lol at kmac


----------



## dixiecutter

it really was a tight 9th inning.


----------



## dixiecutter

Do I have a sig line?

Got me all mest up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

brownceluse said:


> I’ll never forget the first time We spoke on the phone. He had just joined and started posting in the sports forum. We thought he wasn’t real. A former member posting... Well ole Charlie sent me a pm with his phone number and told me to give him a call. I did and we talked for a few minutes about football family and hunting. He said now you go back and tell them I’m real! So I posted I talked to him and he seemed like nice old man! There lies his sig line for years. Little did I know I just made a new friend and one that would have the impact he had on me. After that he came down and met us sports forum boys for lunch and brought me a ham that was salty salty salty!!! As he’d say. We met quite a few times for lunch there after as he’d go back and forth with Mrs Linda. He invited me several times to come on his annual quail hunt and I’m kicking myself now for not going. Charlie loved his Dawgs and his Pack football! When the Pack made the playoff several years ago I met him and Mrs Linda at Mill Creek and watched the game with them. Charlie made me a Pack fan! I spoke to him the last time a few months ago. I had been working in Nashville but had been so busy I hadn’t tried to meet up with up him. Feeling pretty guilty about that now. But he sent me so much ham and bacon I had to do something for him because he’d  never let you give him anything. So I ordered him a Silver Stag knife and had KY Dawg engraved for him. Charlie used to joke about us clearing bars in B’ham and whooping the Bama fans. He was a hoot. Charlie was a class act. He used to try to get over in the Billy threads but I never did. Wish I had now. RIP my friend You left me a many memory and I appreciate your friendship.


“You keep hangin around in here and you might get a suprize sumday”
Said The Bo$$ /  Kmac


----------



## dixiecutter

well I'll be......


----------



## kmckinnie

It says u do. ?
U got a warn button to it looks like.


----------



## dixiecutter

so it's a no


----------



## dixiecutter

?


----------



## JB0704

It's a yes


----------



## JB0704

Im on laptop and can see it


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> Im on laptop and can see it


aww snap what does it say?


----------



## NCHillbilly

dixiecutter said:


> aww snap what does it say?


I can see it on my smartphone.


----------



## JB0704

dixiecutter said:


> aww snap what does it say?



"Smartphone users cannot see this signature"


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> I can see it on my smartphone.



You find them chapters bo$$ wrote?


----------



## kmckinnie

dixiecutter said:


> aww snap what does it say?


I bet u put that on there while drinking. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

JB0704 said:


> You find them chapters bo$$ wrote?


It’s on my computer at home. I’m still in SC at the deer catchin’ place.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> It’s on my computer at home. I’m still in SC at the deer catchin’ place.



Hope you ketch a few more of them mega spike swamp toads


----------



## Head East

There are so many great stories here from y’all about the type of man Bo$$ was.  It is clear he was beloved for his kindness and humor.  Bo$$ spent his living days well and is an inspiration.  Some of you were fortunate enough to meet him and spend time with him and his wife, Linda.  I am sure it is a relationship that you can cherish for the rest of your life.

I offer my Prayers and condolences for Bo$$’s beloved wife, Linda and his family, and to his countless friends.  

For many of us, like me, who only knew Bo$$ here on GON, he was and will remain, as one of the very special people that keep us coming back here to GON.  I was thinking today, I have been fortunate in my life to meet a member from GON that I can state undeniably, shares the same great character as Bo$$.  I am blessed in that.  

As I thought further, it was clear to me there are so MANY members that share a great character and are the reason this site has had such an impact on so many and enjoys the success it has.  I guess I am saying y’all are great group of folks and I’d say many thanks.

peace


----------



## kmckinnie

NCHillbilly said:


> It’s on my computer at home. I’m still in SC at the deer catchin’ place.


U seeing any movement Toni... errr today.


----------



## NCHillbilly

JB0704 said:


> Hope you ketch a few more of them mega spike swamp toads


I’m headed back home tomorrow afternoon. Just wanted to get some meat in the freezer this week. I feel mo betta now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

kmckinnie said:


> U seeing any movement Toni... errr today.


Saw a couple this afternoon.


----------



## cramer

I'm  sorry  guys.
I have been  busy  all day  and praying for  Charlie  all the while  and just  found out Charlie  passed.
I know how much he meant  to everyone here by how much  he meant to me and  I never got to meet him.
My prayers  go out to Ms. Linda and the family, as well as to his extended  family  on Woody's . 
God bless


----------



## NCHillbilly

And this thing showed up at the shack this evening


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Since you asked a good looking buck was kinda dogging another deer through the neighborhood at last light toni err today. I think the cool temps once the sun goes down has the bucks interested in a little chasing.


----------



## kmckinnie

NCHillbilly said:


> And this thing showed up at the shack this evening
> View attachment 1043720


That thing looks like a big Ol foot.


----------



## kmckinnie

kmckinnie said:


> That thing looks like a big Ol foot.


Kinda like hand in the Adams family.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

It’s been a while. Figured I’d stop in and say wassup guys. Hope all is well.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

yall ever been big on coon huntin?


----------



## kmckinnie

Pipeline Cowboy said:


> yall ever been big on coon huntin?


One time. The dog ran into a grave yard and barked at a old dead tree all night.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

kmckinnie said:


> One time. The dog ran into a grave yard and barked at a old dead tree all night.


Lol. Did you leave em there?


----------



## kmckinnie

Pipeline Cowboy said:


> Lol. Did you leave em there?


It got daylite and he quit barking and cane back.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

kmckinnie said:


> It got daylite and he quit barking and cane back.


And no coon in the tree?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Last time I went coon hunting, we hunted around a swamp and us and the dogs got wet. It was so cold that the water froze on the dogs hair.  My insulated suit was frozen too.


----------



## kmckinnie

Pipeline Cowboy said:


> And no coon in the tree?


No where to be seen !


----------



## NE GA Pappy

kmckinnie said:


> No where to be seen !



shouda sent the monkey up that tree wid a pistol


----------



## kmckinnie

NE GA Pappy said:


> shouda sent the monkey up that tree wid a pistol


The monkey we had didn’t have a pistol. It did have a cue ball from the barroom pool table.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

NE GA Pappy said:


> Last time I went coon hunting, we hunted around a swamp and us and the dogs got wet. It was so cold that the water froze on the dogs hair.  My insulated suit was frozen too.


Sounds like a good morning  Of duck hunting


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

kmckinnie said:


> The monkey we had didn’t have a pistol. It did have a cue ball from the barroom pool table.


The monkeys I’ve known to have pistols aren’t registered in their name.


----------



## dixiecutter

Dad had a coon dog name duke. They named him that because, when they opened the dog box on the truck, be jump down and drop  big duke.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

Last time I went I had to retrieve the dog from out of the tree.. I’ll post a picture


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy




----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

Creek bottom below us. I was scared


----------



## kmckinnie

Pipeline Cowboy said:


> Creek bottom below us. I was scared


I can tell. Your having to hold on to that dog to keep from falling.


----------



## Pipeline Cowboy

kmckinnie said:


> I can tell. Your having to hold on to that dog to keep from falling.


Guess I have a big heart  idk


----------



## Silver Britches

Sure gonna miss Boss Dawg! Man!



NCHillbilly said:


> And this thing showed up at the shack this evening
> View attachment 1043720


“This thing” I needed a laugh after the sad news we got today. I had a gray kitten come up around my house back in late April. He was a tiny lil feller, and cute as can be. Wasn’t but a few weeks old. I wasn’t ready for another cat right now, but, the son of gun stole my heart. He found a sucker for cats, and now he's family. 

Meet Kobe. The fastest claw in the southeast! And Lawd have mercy, he is hardheaded as can be!


----------



## kmckinnie

https://forum.gon.com/threads/kydawg-aka-charlie-eaton.978674/


----------



## kmckinnie

Let’s give a big welcome to
@KYDawgJr 
Come on in and say hey !


----------



## fishfryer

kmckinnie said:


> Let’s give a big welcome to
> @KYDawgJr
> Come on in and say hey !


Hope you can stay with us for a long while


----------



## Deer Fanatic

mornin


----------



## JB0704

Mornin


----------



## mark-7mag

brownceluse said:


> I’ll never forget the first time We spoke on the phone. He had just joined and started posting in the sports forum. We thought he wasn’t real. A former member posting... Well ole Charlie sent me a pm with his phone number and told me to give him a call. I did and we talked for a few minutes about football family and hunting. He said now you go back and tell them I’m real! So I posted I talked to him and he seemed like nice old man! There lies his sig line for years. Little did I know I just made a new friend and one that would have the impact he had on me. After that he came down and met us sports forum boys for lunch and brought me a ham that was salty salty salty!!! As he’d say. We met quite a few times for lunch there after as he’d go back and forth with Mrs Linda. He invited me several times to come on his annual quail hunt and I’m kicking myself now for not going. Charlie loved his Dawgs and his Pack football! When the Pack made the playoff several years ago I met him and Mrs Linda at Mill Creek and watched the game with them. Charlie made me a Pack fan! I spoke to him the last time a few months ago. I had been working in Nashville but had been so busy I hadn’t tried to meet up with up him. Feeling pretty guilty about that now. But he sent me so much ham and bacon I had to do something for him because he’d  never let you give him anything. So I ordered him a Silver Stag knife and had KY Dawg engraved for him. Charlie used to joke about us clearing bars in B’ham and whooping the Bama fans. He was a hoot. Charlie was a class act. He used to try to get over in the Billy threads but I never did. Wish I had now. RIP my friend You left me a many memory and I appreciate your friendship.


You’re welcome in here any time


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mornin. About to go try for one more mini toad.


----------



## oops1

Billy from the hill gonna drop the hammer


----------



## Duff

Mernins


----------



## Duff

Hillbilly had a big ole foot show up a camp


----------



## oops1

Flap


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## Whitefeather

Hey @brownceluse.....Dawgs by 17


----------



## cramer

Howdy dude dah's


----------



## Da Possum

morning bud


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday Bo$$


----------



## JB0704

Mornin


----------



## dixiecutter

Mornin


----------



## Core Lokt

Mornin folks


----------



## NCHillbilly

oops1 said:


> Billy from the hill gonna drop the hammer


Billy from the hill was fixin to drop the hammer on a nice 8 point about 7:30 but he caught a glimpse of me raising my gun up and tore out like a scalded dog. Seen a couple does since then. Beautiful morning to be in the woods. Actually had to put a little jacket on this morning.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Mornin!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Y’all run over to the sports forum and vote for the Bo$$!!!


----------



## Da Possum

done


----------



## Whitefeather

Did. 

How about a GON member Hall of Fame? What would it take to make that happen?


----------



## JB0704

Dun


----------



## NCHillbilly

Shared a sip of Kentucky’s finest to celebrate the end of a good hunt, and the end of an era.


----------



## karen936

Did yall know that the 16th of October is Boss Day.... Heaven sure got a good one.


----------



## oops1

I wonder how many of those cups and hams that rascal gave out? He sure was a generous soul


----------



## Rackmaster

Da Possum said:


> dang....we lost a great one


Yes we did! 

RIP B0$$


----------



## Pigtrap

I twisted one up in honor of KyDawg. I hope they got some good stuff up there.


----------



## karen936

oops1 said:


> I wonder how many of those cups and hams that rascal gave out? He sure was a generous soul


I have a cup and I won a knife


----------



## karen936

brownceluse said:


> Y’all run over to the sports forum and vote for the Bo$$!!!


I'm gonna need better directions, sorry


----------



## Deer Fanatic

karen936 said:


> I'm gonna need better directions, sorry


the thread about re-naming the sports forum in his honor


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Think I'll go out to eat for wagon wheel Wednesday.


----------



## karen936

found it thank you


----------



## Da Possum

karen936 said:


> I have a cup and I won a knife



Bo$$ was pretty proud of himself when he was able to sneak a knife into your prison house


----------



## karen936

Da Possum said:


> Bo$$ was pretty proud of himself when he was able to sneak a knife into your prison house


Yep sent it to me in one of his hams


----------



## karen936

He was Aces in my book


----------



## Da Possum

Yep, he was the best!!  I was just reading through some of the old PMs, had me laughing and a crying!!


----------



## karen936

Gonna be an empty place in our hearts forever


----------



## campboy

Obviously I didn't know him like most of you. But reading the stories and tributes to him bring tears to my eyes as I see how much he meant to you. I like to deal with facts. One of those facts is that we are not guaranteed our next breath. Why not take some time today and call an old friend that you haven't seen or talked to in a while. Tell them you love them. We live in a messed up world where love is sadly lacking. May KyDawg, BO$$, Charlie rest in peace. May his family find comfort. This beer's for you Sir. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## campboy

And.... By the way.... I haven't met any of you, but I love y'all


----------



## karen936

nite y'all


----------



## brownceluse

Doing a drive by for the Bo$$!


----------



## Duff

Da Possum said:


> Yep, he was the best!!  I was just reading through some of the old PMs, had me laughing and a crying!!



I’ll miss Boss saying, “you beat all, you know it?”


----------



## Da Possum

or "ain't none my birthday"


----------



## brownceluse

Da Possum said:


> or "ain't none my birthday"


----------



## Da Possum

silly lil feller


----------



## oops1

Da Possum said:


> Yep, he was the best!!  I was just reading through some of the old PMs, had me laughing and a crying!!



Last one he sent me was the tandem bike video..lol’ed so hard I was crying .


----------



## Da Possum

oops1 said:


> Last one he sent me was the tandem bike video..lol’ed so hard I was crying .



The tandem bike was classic!!!  We got a lot of mileage out of that one!!


----------



## T-N-T

Eye am not much of a billy participant any longer.  But I had to drop in and speak about Bo$$.  He was a great Billy, and a great man. I didnt have to live necks door to no it.  Eye could tail just reading his babble.
He always talked about me taking him fishing on the Satilla one more agin.   Eye wreckon eye wont ever fish that black water again without thinking about Bo$$.  And frankly, that will be just fine with me.  
Glad two get too no ewe Mr. Charlie,  catch up later.
Chris


----------



## dixiecutter

Can yall tell how the tandem bike joke started up, or maybe post the original video? I know we been cracking that joke a long time but I can't remember how it come about


----------



## mark-7mag

Bo$$ was forced to give me an infraction once. It was well deserved I guess. Even when doing so he not only did it with a PM but with a text. He was like a good parent  whooping your butt. It was like “this hurts me as much as it hurts you, butt...” I promised not to put him in that position again.


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey, guess what night it is. That’s right, it’s WWW (Wagon Wheel Wednesday). I think I’ll eat couple frozen  jalapeño poppers , a salad with iceberg lettuce, a Delmonico steak and a bottle of Pinot Noir


----------



## T-N-T

mark-7mag said:


> Bo$$ was forced to give me an infraction once. It was well deserved I guess. Even when doing so he not only did it with a PM but with a text. He was like a good parent  whooping your butt. It was like “this hurts me as much as it hurts you, butt...” I promised not to put him in that position again.


Shoot, he deleted my crap more than I can tell you.  Like, a bunch. I finnaly figured I'd save him the trouble and went to Facebook.


----------



## brownceluse

The Bo$$ was fair and balanced.


----------



## Whitefeather

I got one from him after the swim suit contest a couple months ago. I apologized to him profusely but still felt bad about it. Him getting on to me reminded me the time my grandfather caught me “skiing” behind his pigs and a hog’s tail miraculously fell off. 
He made me feel like my grandfather did when I was 10, I’m 51 now and still remember. I guess that’s why he was just Bo$$.


----------



## mattech

Pretty sure the only reason he was a mod was to keep yall protected. He never had to get onto me at all.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

^^ Thats gonna leave a bruise^^^


----------



## oops1

dixiecutter said:


> Can yall tell how the tandem bike joke started up, or maybe post the original video? I know we been cracking that joke a long time but I can't remember how it come about


I’ll see if I can figure out how to forward it to you...then you can post it hera


----------



## dixiecutter

Sounds like a set-up oops.


----------



## dixiecutter

I dont have any infartions though, try me


----------



## Deer Fanatic

dixiecutter said:


> I dont have any infartions though, try me


infartions???? you graduate from TY-Ty tech??


----------



## oops1

PM sent


----------



## oops1

I think


----------



## dixiecutter

oops1 said:


> PM sent


Im chicken


----------



## dixiecutter

funniest video ever though


----------



## oops1

It took him about three tries to get it to me. The initial pm just said language..I thought I was being infracted.


----------



## mark-7mag

Send it to me


----------



## JB0704

He n I had some phone calls about shenanigans.  I unintentionally started some nonsense round here.......n he always brought it up when we spoke later on. lol


----------



## JB0704

#metoo


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Bo$$ never had to get on to me even though I've been gotten on to plenty on this forum. I respected the you know what out of Bo$$. A great man.


----------



## JB0704

I get it now.


----------



## JB0704

Thanks @dixiecutter


----------



## dixiecutter

No prob @JB0704


----------



## Silver Britches

Here it is, just after 3:30 in the morning, and not a peep out of anyone. Buncha dang sleepy heads!

All right, y'all win! Reckon I'll go roost, myself.

Good night! And good morning!


----------



## Deer Fanatic

mornin


----------



## Deer Fanatic

dixiecutter said:


> funniest video ever though


I'd like to see that.... Have your machine call my machine pls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

mornin


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## oops1

Murnin.. Fellas


----------



## oops1

And fell-ets..I guess


----------



## Core Lokt

Moanin


----------



## mark-7mag

Morning


----------



## mguthrie

Mornin all. At the deer pewing place.


----------



## JB0704

Morning


----------



## JB0704

I’m not deer pew’n today


----------



## JB0704

Buzz is coming home this weekend n gonna give a shot at some of these yard deer


----------



## JB0704

I hope he gits juan


----------



## oops1

mguthrie said:


> Mornin all. At the deer pewing place.



Early bird special?


----------



## oops1

Early bird flap


----------



## JB0704

oops1 said:


> Early bird special?



BP season is a great time to get started rifle hunting


----------



## NCHillbilly

I am not deer catching any more for awhile.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I may go bear catching tomorrow.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I am being lazy today.


----------



## Duff

Mernins


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## ddgarcia

Someone please forward said video


----------



## redeli

morning bums


----------



## brownceluse

Stopping by but ain’t seen Billy yet. Is he real?


----------



## Da Possum

morning bud


----------



## NCHillbilly

brownceluse said:


> Stopping by but ain’t seen Billy yet. Is he real?


You've probably heard his old truck go by a time or two and didn't realize it.


----------



## Pig Predator

mornin buds


----------



## JB0704

brownceluse said:


> Stopping by but ain’t seen Billy yet. Is he real?



We all a little bit Billy


----------



## JB0704

Some more than others


----------



## JB0704

Glad you stopping by @brownceluse


----------



## JB0704

They named the sports forum after Bo$$.  I gotta admit, I got misty eyed when I seen that.  Great job mods and @brownceluse who started the idea.


----------



## brownceluse

Billy sounds like a good fellar


----------



## JB0704

Indeed he is, BC


----------



## brownceluse

JB0704 said:


> They named the sports forum after Bo$$.  I gotta admit, I got misty eyed when I seen that.  Great job mods and @brownceluse who started the idea.


Ole Bo$$ started it all over there but he took a liking to the Billy thread. I’d have To  PM him and tell him to get back to the sports forum and he’d make me stop by over here.


----------



## JB0704

brownceluse said:


> Ole Bo$$ started it all over there but he took a liking to the Billy thread. I’d have To  PM him and tell him to get back to the sports forum and he’d make me stop by over here.



I rarely post in there.  I'm a Bama fan, and I've learned folks are less reasonable about they college football than they are about they religion or politics.  But, I enjoy reading along.


----------



## JB0704

I wasn't an original in the billy threads neither.  I came along somewhere in the early 100's.  I used to laugh n laugh at they titles.  But, Billy is addictive.


----------



## Whitefeather

Y’all go to the Suggestions Forum. I asked about getting a Hall of Fame for some of the Legends that are no longer here. Bo$$, PopPop etc. and of course the founding father Woody. Chime in if you want


----------



## Whitefeather

Today’s my Saturday, headed to Gods country in a few hours to drive around West NC and East Tn. to leaf look. Billy and from the hills and Greg GON be cro$$.


----------



## Duff

WF bout to get Greg allllll tore up


----------



## fireman32

Morning


----------



## fireman32

I gots a half a free day, whut to do?


----------



## Whitefeather

fireman32 said:


> I gots a half a free day, whut to do?


 
Go leaf looking


----------



## Whitefeather

They’re beautiful in Clayton I heard


----------



## fireman32

Whitefeather said:


> Go leaf looking


That’s a plan, wear my bike shorts and block traffic on my tandem bike


----------



## Johnny 71

Morning


----------



## Johnny 71

I wreckin I’ll go to Stewart co this weekend, prolly shoot a hog in the ear hole


----------



## Johnny 71

Toad hog, if you will


----------



## dixiecutter

Same here @j71. I'd take the AR but I'm skeered to use these precious rounds I have.


----------



## Johnny 71

May slip down to @kmckinnie place , shoot an 8 horn buck deer, he doesn’t mind ppl hunting his place, he just ask that you stay out of sight


----------



## oops1

Bike shorts rock


----------



## JB0704

dixiecutter said:


> Same here @j71. I'd take the AR but I'm skeered to use these precious rounds I have.



Yall ever get the trees cleared on your deer pewin' place?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whitefeather said:


> Today’s my Saturday, headed to Gods country in a few hours to drive around West NC and East Tn. to leaf look. Billy and from the hills and Greg GON be cro$$.


As long as you're not driving down the road doing 20mph in a Cadillac with Florida plates, and burning stenching brakes going downhill because you don't realize that your vehicle has a gear besides "D" in it. 

The leaves are just beginning to turn now, they're a couple weeks late this year with all the warm weather. We've only had a couple light frosts so far, but supposed to be down in the 30s this weekend.


----------



## JB0704

Johnny 71 said:


> May slip down to @kmckinnie place , shoot an 8 horn buck deer, he doesn’t mind ppl hunting his place, he just ask that you stay out of sight



I only hunt his place at night


----------



## Johnny 71

dixiecutter said:


> Same here @j71. I'd take the AR but I'm skeered to use these precious rounds I have.


My uncle was in 29 fire fights in Vietnam, he says, once you use that first mag, “you’re either winning, or running for your life”


----------



## dixiecutter

I'll go "deer hunting" but know dang well 100 hogs will show up.


----------



## dixiecutter

I can flop one or two with the bolt action


----------



## dixiecutter

it is what it is


----------



## Johnny 71

dixiecutter said:


> I'll go "deer hunting" but know dang well 100 hogs will show up.


Yep, I’m GON trick them hogs and shoot one on gun opener, dirty rotten trick


----------



## Hilsman

Greg said the best time for leaf lookin was tween the hours of 12 am and 4am,,,,,


----------



## Johnny 71

I guess I just don’t get into shooting deers with a rifle anymore
I love bow hunting 
But I’d soon shoot a hog as look at it


----------



## Whitefeather

I put mine in N going downhill. Saves gas


----------



## Johnny 71

Would love to shoot a coyote with an arrow, just never got a shot yet


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whitefeather said:


> I put mine in N going downhill. Saves gas


You do that around here, you will soon have an airplane.  Where you headed?


----------



## JB0704

Johnny 71 said:


> My uncle was in 29 fire fights in Vietnam"



I honestly can't imagine how anybody could go through that much stress and fear that many times.


----------



## Iwannashoot

Whitefeather said:


> Today’s my Saturday, headed to Gods country in a few hours to drive around West NC and East Tn. to leaf look. Billy and from the hills and Greg GON be cro$$.



Make sure you stop and take lots of pictures of the beautiful scenery


----------



## Pig Predator

dixiecutter said:


> I'll go "deer hunting" but know dang well 100 hogs will show up.


Stay away from that loose tire and you should be fine.


----------



## Johnny 71

JB0704 said:


> I honestly can't imagine how anybody could go through that much stress and fear that many times.


Just a real bad A, I took my son to his house the other day, met two men, one had won a silver star, the other had won two
My Uncle was force recon, ranger, airborne, scuba diver, and the winner of foot races


----------



## Whitefeather

NCHillbilly said:


> You do that around here, you will soon have an airplane.  Where you headed?


We’re staying in a cabin in Cosby. Friday we’ll do the Clingman Dome to Cherokee to Catalahocee back to Cosby loop. 
Saturday will be the Cade’s Cove, Pigeon Forge, to downtown Gatlinburg tour.


----------



## Iwannashoot

Today is my Friday. Bout to load up and head to the deer pewing place


----------



## Southern Cyote

Morning


----------



## JB0704

Johnny 71 said:


> Just a real bad A, I took my son to his house the other day, met two men, one had won a silver star, the other had won two
> My Uncle was force recon, ranger, airborne, scuba diver, and the winner of foot races



Im sure of that.  Still, having never been in the military, I never could grasp how you convince anybody to function while getting shot at........let alone go through it 29 times.  I had a very close friend come home from recent conflicts never the same, just "off," and it made sense to me why he didn't.


----------



## Southern Cyote

I just as soon  post in A thread as look at it


----------



## JB0704

Southern Cyote said:


> Morning



Mornin' Yote........how high u gettin' today?


----------



## Southern Cyote

It's not that hard JB.


----------



## Southern Cyote

My X ise to shoot at me all the time. I function just fine


----------



## Hilsman

mercy


----------



## Southern Cyote

Haven't been high in A while


----------



## JB0704

Southern Cyote said:


> My X ise to shoot at me all the time. I function just fine



This makes me laugh A good bit


----------



## JB0704

Southern Cyote said:


> Haven't been high in A while



Why they don't let you get high no more?


----------



## Johnny 71

Uep


JB0704 said:


> Im sure of that.  Still, having never been in the military, I never could grasp how you convince anybody to function while getting shot at........let alone go through it 29 times.  I had a very close friend come home from recent conflicts never the same, just "off," and it made sense to me why he didn't.


 Yep, different people take it differently, my Great Uncle was. Marine in ww2, wouldn’t talk about it at all, my Uncle and his Vietnam buddys, talk about it all the time, not so much the death, as the things they did, and funny things that happened 
Either way, heck of a senior trip


----------



## Southern Cyote

No not anymore


----------



## Pigtrap

That ol truck just came by again, real slow with its flashers on. Very odd.


----------



## mark-7mag

PT is paranoid


----------



## mark-7mag

I just now saw the tandem bike video.. Big lol's


----------



## Pigtrap

Something was going "whaoomp.. whaoomp..whaoomp.." when it went by. May have had a flat tire, idk.


----------



## oops1

Billy runs on 4 May-pop doughnuts at all times


----------



## Keebs

oops1 said:


> Billy runs on 4 May-pop doughnuts at all times


Don't forget the Mt. Dew, to, too, two!


----------



## mattech

*Anyone got an idea who would steal all my donut tires?*


----------



## Hilsman

mark-7mag said:


> PT is paranoid


he just went to get his foil hat,,,,


----------



## Johnny 71

Buck only up in the NW corner, In the AM on Saturday, if any of y’all go up there poaching, careful not to shoot a doe


----------



## Iwannashoot

Poached does are more tender. Least that's wha I'm told!


----------



## JB0704

Johnny 71 said:


> Buck only up in the NW corner, In the AM, if any of y’all go up there poaching, careful not to shoot a doe



Thought PW was ES full time?


----------



## JB0704

Or does rifle pewin' season start tamara?


----------



## Johnny 71

JB0704 said:


> Thought PW was ES full time?


My bad JB, I meant Saturday


----------



## oops1

Pew pew starts Saturday


----------



## Hilsman

oops1 said:


> Pew pew starts Saturday


The real hunters started hunting last month,,,,,


----------



## Hilsman

Speaking of real hunters, I wonder if NCHB picked his deers up from the processors yet??? They about to start getting full and need all the room they can get


----------



## Pigtrap

That ol truck just came back by with a 5pt strapped to the tailgate. Looked like flies done blowed it to me. Stunk too.


----------



## oops1

Billy’ll give a 5 pointer road rash in a heartbeat


----------



## Hilsman

Pigtrap said:


> That ol truck just came back by with a 5pt strapped to the tailgate. Looked like flies done blowed it to me. Stunk too.



Billy likes his deers meat to age


----------



## redeli

Iwannashoot said:


> Poached does are more tender. Least that's wha I'm told!


it is a fact


----------



## redeli

JB0704 said:


> Or does rifle pewin' season start tamara?


didn't know rifle season went out


----------



## redeli

my bad


----------



## XIronheadX

Long live Billy


----------



## redeli

pull the pics from my cam this morning...had a doe,knothead,and and young doe on film in front of my stand


----------



## redeli

looks like I am gonna need some ammo sat morning


----------



## redeli

pose to be cool


----------



## redeli

gotta find my flannel shirt


----------



## dixiecutter

Hilsman said:


> Speaking of real hunters, I wonder if NCHB picked his deers up from the processors yet??? They about to start getting full and need all the room they can get


Hope they don't rip him off


----------



## dixiecutter

he ought to get 70lbs off that doe


----------



## dixiecutter

easy


----------



## cramer

XIronheadX said:


> Long live Billy


----------



## oops1

Billy got plenty of trailer right there


----------



## redeli

Got the bus ready


----------



## redeli

flop


----------



## brownceluse

Billy was seen just outside of Split Silk riding a scooter a few hours ago. Said he was headed to the beer store.


----------



## JB0704

Sposed to be gittin' oft early n startin' my weekend, but it ain't happenin'


----------



## karen936

mattech said:


> *Anyone got an idea who would steal all my donut tires?*


Billy perhaps


----------



## karen936

Afternoon y'all


----------



## Duff

Hey Krun


----------



## Duff

Hope you are having a good day


----------



## oops1

Hay Cuzz..glad to read ya


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> Sposed to be gittin' oft early n startin' my weekend, but it ain't happenin'


Write down a number that looks good then pack it up JB


----------



## brownceluse

Change that looks like Billy got pulled over by Walton county and is headed to the Jail house. They'll probably just let him sleep it off.


----------



## brownceluse

Reckon, he needs to lay off the Booze while riding his scooter.


----------



## JB0704

brownceluse said:


> Reckon, he needs to lay off the Booze while riding his scooter.



Heck, scooter ain't no fun without the booze


----------



## JB0704

Billy sez a nite in the pokey is worth it


----------



## Iwannashoot

brownceluse said:


> Reckon, he needs to lay off the Booze while riding his scooter.



You are asking alot of ole Billy there.


----------



## Iwannashoot

Don't think Billy does much without booze as his copilot


----------



## NCHillbilly

I still ain't figured out how Billy got those car donut tars on his scooter.


----------



## Iwannashoot

NCHillbilly said:


> I still ain't figured out how Billy got those car donut tars on his scooter.



Duct tape


----------



## basstrkr

When I go I hope that someone somewhere that knows me will stop and think "Good Ride Cowboy good Ride". For Boss that has been done many times over, as it should be. 
But also because of the forum and technology we had a chance to share that last ride with him, and virtually see him ride into the sunset. I think this is unique and very Boss-like. amen.


----------



## dixiecutter

Amen.


----------



## Duff

Billy wantin folks to pull his finger over in the sports fourm


----------



## Duff

Lolz, that was funny dc


----------



## fireman32

Commenced to bush hawging tuday


----------



## fireman32

Tractor got hung in reverse, now I gots a crick in my neckbone


----------



## fireman32

Hawged bout 2 acres


----------



## JB0704

Duff said:


> Billy wantin folks to pull his finger over in the sports fourm


 Lol


----------



## fireman32

I jabbed a crow bar down in da linkage, I can go forward now


----------



## brownceluse

Stopped and bought a watermellon form Billy Yesterday. Said they was fresh and he growed them right beside his trailer. He said there's one spot beside his trailer that grows better than anywhere else. He said it stays wet and smells funny. That was the biggest watermellon I'd ever seen. I got to do some thinking and decided I'd give that mellon to my Biden supporting neighbor. So if y'all are looking for watermellon probably don't want to buy one form Billy.......


----------



## brownceluse

I reckon Billy is on to something......


----------



## brownceluse

He's on spetic I reckon and it's a backing up.


----------



## brownceluse

In the yard.... Under his watermellon patch.


----------



## brownceluse

I had a hankering but not no mo


----------



## brownceluse

Thinking once Billy gets out of the county he and I will make a run watermellon wine.....


----------



## dixiecutter

Billy camped on that bright green spot. Loved it. Flat. Soft. Closest to the bathroom. Never could figure out why everybody was campin so far oft


----------



## dixiecutter

He did say it get squishy when it rains. But still worth it.


----------



## brownceluse

Reckon Billy stay pretty regular by eating his own watermellons. Them things is BIG


----------



## brownceluse

Reckon Billy stay pretty regular by eating his own watermellons. Them things is BIG


----------



## Whitefeather

Just passed through Clayton awhile ago. Saw a fella out on 441 putting out a detours sign except it was spelled Deatour and he put the time on it.


----------



## Whitefeather

Came through Waynesville too. I saw a yellow leaf. Stopped to take pictures. I thought I saw a bear. It wasn’t but I stopped anyway


----------



## NCHillbilly

My wife just got in from work. She was all tore up. Said there was some idjit with Jorjee tags stopped in the middle of the road taking pictures of one of Jim Leatherwood's black angus cows.


----------



## Hilsman

Lftt


----------



## Hilsman

Hoping I flop a deers on the ground


----------



## Whitefeather

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife just got in from work. She was all tore up. Said there was some idjit with Jorjee tags stopped in the middle of the road taking pictures of one of Jim Leatherwood's black angus cows.



That wasn’t a bear? All the black angus I saw is wrapped in plastic. I didn’t see know plastic.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Home made pizza on the menu tonite


----------



## Deer Fanatic

^^ sorry wrong forum^^


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Evenin!


----------



## brownceluse

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife just got in from work. She was all tore up. Said there was some idjit with Jorjee tags stopped in the middle of the road taking pictures of one of Jim Leatherwood's black angus cows.


Had to have metro Atlanta county tags.....


----------



## basstrkr

fireman32 said:


> Hawged bout 2 acres




Me too. Oonnee ooff tthhe bbllaaddees ccaammee ooff!!


----------



## fireman32

basstrkr said:


> Me too. Oonnee ooff tthhe bbllaaddees ccaammee ooff!!


????


----------



## fireman32

Seent 4 mega does, couldn’t git a shot at da biggun.  Then the forth juan was off in da thick tore out running a blowing and making a fool outta herself


----------



## fireman32

Smh’ing at her


----------



## fireman32

This Indian style hunting is proving difficult


----------



## fireman32

My dog is chasing a moth


----------



## Whitefeather

brownceluse said:


> Had to have metro Atlanta county tags.....


And s Bulldogs sticker...


----------



## Duff

Mercy


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Whitefeather said:


> Came through Waynesville too. I saw a yellow leaf. Stopped to take pictures. I thought I saw a bear. It wasn’t but I stopped anyway



I hope you stopped right in the middle of the road tew.  and got outta tha car to pickure that leaf


----------



## dixiecutter

dang


----------



## dixiecutter

@redd66 come on in


----------



## Duff

dixiecutter said:


> @redd66 come on in



This ^^^

Talk to us red. What’s up?


----------



## Whitefeather

NE GA Pappy said:


> I hope you stopped right in the middle of the road tew.  and got outta tha car to pickure that leaf



Smack dab...dead center. True Billy style.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

what in the world??


----------



## Deer Fanatic

FA-Lop


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag

Dang browncelouce you shoulda been in here a long time ago


----------



## mark-7mag

You fit in nicely


----------



## mark-7mag

We’re gonna have to call you bc though so we dont have to spell your name out


----------



## mark-7mag

Especially after a reeb or 6


----------



## dixiecutter

BC looks like slash


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cellulose?  Paper is made from cellulose.

Is he a brown paper bag?


----------



## mark-7mag

Buncha good guys in here that have gotten a bad rap from time to time


----------



## mark-7mag

Some for good reason. Most for not any reason


----------



## mark-7mag

Bo$$ thought a lot of you


----------



## NE GA Pappy

mark-7mag said:


> Buncha good guys in here that have gotten a bad rap from time to time




Pappy don't like nuna that rap crap.  All of it is bad


----------



## mark-7mag

I mean we all work and vote as far as I know


----------



## mark-7mag

Although I haven’t figured out what the heck PP does to pay the bills


----------



## mark-7mag

JB counts beans


----------



## mark-7mag

I’m a Transportation consultant


----------



## lagrangedave

I don’t work...


----------



## mark-7mag

Farman is a Farman


----------



## mark-7mag

LD is a retired construction superintendent


----------



## Whitefeather

Forties come in brown paper bags. BC full of beers?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Unc Dave is juan of them rich Uncs


----------



## mark-7mag

Kinnymack bootlegs Coors beer from west of the Mississippi


----------



## NE GA Pappy

mark-7mag said:


> Kinnymack bootlegs Coors beer from west of the Mississippi



he is always 4 or 5 cases short of a full load when he gets back from Collardrado


----------



## mark-7mag

NCH is a gubberment werker


----------



## mark-7mag

DF sells winders


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Pappy is a go getter.... when it is time fer Meeno ta leave werk, Pappy goes and gets 'er


----------



## JB0704

Think DC n whatever Lois’ screen name is do the same thing for different folks


----------



## JB0704

Snek is an OPM handler


----------



## JB0704

Guth builds the fanciest deer stands around


----------



## mark-7mag

Bya is a Pilot (Pile it). His brother cuts the wood and he piles it


----------



## mark-7mag

Da Possum washes windshields at a Loves truck stop


----------



## mark-7mag

He just likes being around truckers


----------



## JB0704

Matt fixes things that fix people


----------



## mark-7mag

Billy is into precious metals, mostly copper and platinum. He recycles manhole covers and catalytic converters


----------



## JB0704

Frenchy flies UFOs


----------



## mark-7mag

White feather is his tribes toxicologist


----------



## mark-7mag

Southern Coyote gets high for a living  He climbs bug towers


----------



## mark-7mag

Come on Braves !


----------



## JB0704

Whut does @Iwannashoot do?


----------



## JB0704

mark-7mag said:


> Come on Braves !



This is a good game.  It’s what God had in mind when he made baseball.......except for the DH.  That’s an abomination.


----------



## JB0704

I didn’t like the runner on second thing either.  Little league stuff


----------



## brownceluse

Whitefeather said:


> And s Bulldogs sticker...


They was from seenoiya


----------



## fireman32

Iwanna is a cap gun sales rep


----------



## brownceluse

What time does Billy usually stop by


----------



## mark-7mag

JB0704 said:


> Whut does @Iwannashoot do?


I think he grows oranges


----------



## mark-7mag

brownceluse said:


> What time does Billy usually stop by


He’s pretty much always here


----------



## JB0704

brownceluse said:


> What time does Billy usually stop by



We just leave a warm PBR on the back porch and a light on......he’ll find his way


----------



## JB0704

mark-7mag said:


> I think he grows oranges



He also catches lots n lots of snook


----------



## JB0704

I think Todd n Hils do the same thing too , just for different companies.....n Hils moonlights ata deer skinnin’ place


----------



## JB0704

I agree with Mark, BC.  U shoulda been here a long time ago.


----------



## JB0704

Fit right in


----------



## JB0704

That’s an OABA Bo$$ would have very much enjoyed awarding


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> That’s an OABA Bo$$ would have very much enjoyed awarding


sads


----------



## dixiecutter

Bc would be perfect for a oaba


----------



## mark-7mag

dixiecutter said:


> Bc would be perfect for a oaba


Yep


----------



## Duff

Coach drives a Uber bus


----------



## Duff

Hillbilly can say what he wants, he cooks fer a livin


----------



## JB0704

Duff said:


> Hillbilly can say what he wants, he cooks fer a livin



Whut u do Duff?


----------



## Duff

Imma Superintendent fer a commercial construction company. We build schools 90% of the time


----------



## JB0704

Duff said:


> Imma Superintendent fer a commercial construction company. We build schools 90% of the time



How the heck we GON say that in billy speak?


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> How the heck we GON say that in billy speak?


Duff superman


----------



## Southern Cyote

mark-7mag said:


> Southern Coyote gets high for a living  He climbs bug towers


Lol


----------



## Duff

JB0704 said:


> How the heck we GON say that in billy speak?



Duff sets on his duff and watches folks and somehow gets paid fer it. Sooner er later his bosses gonna figure him out


----------



## JB0704

Duff said:


> Duff sets on his duff and watches folks and somehow gets paid fer it. Sooner er later his bosses gonna figure him out



Lol.  We’ll go with Duff Superman.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

mornin


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## cramer

I figgered  @Da Possum  was behind a tandem bike hauled on a rig this  big,  or it was a sign from Bo$$.


----------



## cramer

Duff said:


> Duff sets on his duff and watches folks and somehow gets paid fer it. Sooner er later his bosses gonna figure him out


Where  you building now?


----------



## Iwannashoot

JB0704 said:


> Whut does @Iwannashoot do?



As little as possible. Part time grower of oranges


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## cramer

Why yeth, yeth it is


----------



## Core Lokt

Howdy

Oldest girls is getting married tomorrow. Took the day off to do whatever I'm told to do by her, not the wife....


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats on weeding Core! Howdy to the rest of yons


----------



## Duff

Mernin errbody


----------



## Duff

cramer said:


> Where  you building now?



Building an elementary school in Ellijay


----------



## cramer

Long shot, superintendent  at middle  school  in Coweta is a hunter.


----------



## cramer

Yeth was before  Yeti.


----------



## cramer

Not quite  as popular


----------



## Whitefeather

Meth? Someone say meth?


----------



## Iwannashoot

LFTT I've got a button head feeding around in front of me.  I prolly should pew him and save him the trouble of growing into something that everyone wants to pew


----------



## Hilsman

Flop


----------



## oops1

Eye de Claire


----------



## oops1

Happy deer pewin eve


----------



## Pig Predator

Mornin


----------



## Pig Predator

mark-7mag said:


> Although I haven’t figured out what the heck PP does to pay the bills


Jack of all trades, master of none. Right now I'm building a flagstone hearth and surround.  My first one


----------



## Whitefeather




----------



## Whitefeather

I thought I saw a bear. It wasn’t. Here’s the picture to prove that.


----------



## dixiecutter

hey now


----------



## redeli

morning bums


----------



## dixiecutter

oops1 said:


> Happy deer pewin eve


You reckon billy gonna put poems and what not in the DF today?


----------



## Da Possum

morning bud


----------



## redeli

DC works fer his mama in law


----------



## NCHillbilly

JB0704 said:


> Snek is an OPM handler


Snek runs an opium den? SMH'n.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Duff said:


> Hillbilly can say what he wants, he cooks fer a livin



No, I eat for a living. That's a polite way of sayin' that I'm fat.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> Snek runs an opium den? SMH'n.



Sumpin ain’t it


----------



## NCHillbilly

WF done found a yaller leaf.


----------



## JB0704

Morning


----------



## JB0704

I am not countin beans today, working none the less


----------



## JB0704

Fixing to pick up some carp fer mah pond


----------



## JB0704

Gonna put em in there, feed em, fatten em up n let em die of old age


----------



## JB0704

There is only one carp currently in my pond.  He needs friends.


----------



## Da Possum

gonna be a short werk day


----------



## Da Possum

heading down to toad camp shortly


----------



## Da Possum

going to put some off road tires on my tandem bike


----------



## NCHillbilly

JB0704 said:


> There is only one carp currently in my pond.  He needs friends.


You need to kill that carp, JB.


----------



## Da Possum

and a gun rack


----------



## Da Possum

Bo$$ would be proud!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Possum gonna catch a megatoad.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> You need to kill that carp, JB.



Nope.  Giving him 15 friends.


----------



## JB0704

They sterile


----------



## JB0704

Gonna eat up the grasses n Moss n such


----------



## JB0704

Da Possum said:


> heading down to toad camp shortly



Hope u kill a sad daddy slob swamp donkey while there


----------



## JB0704

Put the smack down on em, or smoke em, or let the air outta them


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> Possum gonna catch a megatoad.



When he ketches it he GON let the tikka (or whatever he is hunting with) eat


----------



## brownceluse

Shot a nice fawn yesterday evening out of the neighbors front yard. They wasn’t to happy about it. But it’ll eat good. Love the am tender fawns.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Triploid grass carps, JB? I thought you were talking about common Chinese ditch carp.


----------



## brownceluse

Thinking Bo$$ was on to something up in here


----------



## JB0704

brownceluse said:


> Shot a nice fawn yesterday evening out of the neighbors front yard. They wasn’t to happy about it. But it’ll eat good. Love the am tender fawns.



Yea, u fit in well round here


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> Triploid grass carps, JB? I thought you were talking about common Chinese ditch carp.



They sterile grass carp


----------



## brownceluse

Used to catch a mess of Carp and bring them to Ms. Jackson down the road. She was an old black widow woman. She’s boil them bones an all and make fish soup out of them. I’d eat everything else she’d cook but I didn’t want none of that fish soup........


----------



## basstrkr

JB you need an "easy rider rifle rack" on that bike.


----------



## brownceluse

Ms. Jackson was a fine woman. She’s make a mess of Hoe cakes for us boys and we’d run off back in the woods an eat them. She always ahead a mess of collards or something cooking!


----------



## brownceluse

Momma would run us out the house we couldn’t come back until lunch. Sometimes we’d have two lunches. One at home then one at Mrs. Jackson. Momma get mad at us for bothering Ms. Jackson but she cared none.


----------



## brownceluse

I reckon I may ground check another fawn if o get another shot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

brownceluse said:


> Used to catch a mess of Carp and bring them to Ms. Jackson down the road. She was an old black widow woman. She’s boil them bones an all and make fish soup out of them. I’d eat everything else she’d cook but I didn’t want none of that fish soup........


Fish and boiled don't mix for me. There was an old black guy used to live out the road from my buddy's camp shack that I stay at in SC. When we would go catfish jugging, he would usually come over and get the tub of heads and carcasses that were left after we filleted them, and made catfish stew from them. He said we threw away the best part of the catfish, he didn't want none of them fillets.


----------



## mark-7mag

I hope every one harvests their target deer this weekend


----------



## brownceluse

NCHillbilly said:


> Fish and boiled don't mix for me. There was an old black guy used to live out the road from my buddy's camp shack that I stay at in SC. When we would go catfish jugging, he would usually come over and get the tub of heads and carcasses that were left after we filleted them, and made catfish stew from them. He said we threw away the best part of the catfish, he didn't want none of them fillets.


Yeh them ole country black folk love fish soup! This ole country white boy wants none of it.


----------



## mark-7mag

Im still after the Doe I named Irene . I may bow hunt just so I can shaft her this weekend


----------



## mark-7mag

Maybe bring my rifle also incase a toad comes along


----------



## brownceluse

I’m here to tell ya we are in a plandemic. You need no bow shoot a doe with your gun!!


----------



## brownceluse

I know I will be.....


----------



## brownceluse

Hoping for a fat little fawn.


----------



## Hilsman

Brownceluse just soon shoot bambi as he would look at him,,,,


----------



## Hilsman

pigtrap??


----------



## Da Possum

mark-7mag said:


> I hope every one harvests their target deer this weekend



I'm reviewing my hit list now


----------



## mark-7mag

brownceluse said:


> I’m here to tell ya we are in a plandemic. You need no bow shoot a doe with your gun!!


Gotta wait two weeks in NW GA to shoot a doe with a rifle


----------



## Duff

jb raising racing carps


----------



## Duff

Sez he ordered the juans with racing stripes


----------



## NCHillbilly

Da Possum said:


> I'm reviewing my hit list now


I usually make my hit list when I'm sitting in the woods and a deer walks by.


----------



## NCHillbilly

"There comes ol' Grilled Backstrap," I'll say.


----------



## NCHillbilly

"Ol' Fried Cube Steak" is on my hit list, too. Get it brown on one side, then flop it over in the pan.


----------



## Iwannashoot

I knew I should of pewed that button head that was wandering around here an hour ago.  Waited for sumptin bigger to come by and all I got now is a tired backside from setting here all morning


----------



## Iwannashoot

Think I'll stroll back to camp and cook breakfast


----------



## mark-7mag

Dang NCH sneaking that flop in


----------



## mark-7mag

What I shoot on our lease depends on who all else is on the property hunting the same time


----------



## mark-7mag

Most of the time when I hunt during the week Im the only one there


----------



## mark-7mag

4 pointers beware on Wednesdays


----------



## mguthrie

Mornin all. Bout to get the party started


----------



## mguthrie

If I can get some lumber on the job I can finish cutting what I need to and make a split for the woods.


----------



## JB0704

Da Possum said:


> I'm reviewing my hit list now



This made me lol


----------



## mguthrie

Put out some attrax yesterdee. So fat far it’s only attrax a 4 pointer and some raccoons


----------



## mguthrie

Got a giant of a doe deer imby I’m thinking about putting on the hit list. She’s a biggun


----------



## NCHillbilly

mguthrie said:


> Put out some attrax yesterdee. So fat far it’s only attrax a 4 pointer and some raccoons


The acorns are attraxing the deer really good right now out in the woods.


----------



## mguthrie

NCHillbilly said:


> The acorns are attraxing the deer really good right now out in the woods.


A buddy of mine and his wife has been hunting acorns at the club most all week and have only seen one deer and a black tote. We’ve got food plots and feeders everywhere. The deer don’t have to go far to find food right now


----------



## mguthrie

Yote. Not tote. Stupid phone


----------



## NCHillbilly

mguthrie said:


> A buddy of mine and his wife has been hunting acorns at the club most all week and have only seen one deer and a black tote. We’ve got food plots and feeders everywhere. The deer don’t have to go far to find food right now


They aren't even walking into the food plots on our places now. They're all eating acorns and persimmons. Won't even touch corn. The food plots usually start working about the first of December when the acorns are gone. I saw about a dozen earlier in the week hunting on the oak ridges.


----------



## Pig Predator

All my persimmons done falled off. I quit throwin corn when bow season opened. The deers went summers else. Every once in a while one will wonder threw and lick at red block but they dont hang around like a was.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> They aren't even walking into the food plots on our places now. They're all eating acorns and persimmons. Won't even touch corn. The food plots usually start working about the first of December when the acorns are gone. I saw about a dozen earlier in the week hunting on the oak ridges.



They hitting my foodplots pretty good right now.  That’ll stop any day now.  Still eating corn in front of cameras for the moment as well.  Last year every deer vanished about this time, white oaks rained everywhere.  This pic is a little plot of clover n oats behind my corn field.


----------



## mguthrie

Somebody got video of a black painter. They are real


----------



## Hilsman

mercy


----------



## Hilsman

mguthrie said:


> Somebody got video of a black painter. They are real


bunch of them in the ATL,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum

Hilsman said:


> mercy




ikr???


----------



## JB0704

Bump?


----------



## JB0704

Ttt?


----------



## redeli

brownceluse said:


> I reckon I may ground check another fawn if o get another shot.


Hope you ain't hunting close me and wiping out my hitlist


----------



## redeli

you aint so chutem up


----------



## dixiecutter

brownceluse said:


> Shot a nice fawn yesterday evening out of the neighbors front yard. They wasn’t to happy about it. But it’ll eat good. Love the am tender fawns.


Was Billy holding the light


----------



## campboy

What's goin on erebody?


----------



## dixiecutter

mark-7mag said:


> Gotta wait two weeks in NW GA to shoot a doe with a rifle


youre driving the rong direction to whack deer.


----------



## dixiecutter

campboy said:


> What's goin on erebody?


Billy is reviewing his hitlist of does and fawns, looks like


----------



## dixiecutter

What time are the fawns moving anyway? I dont have cameras


----------



## campboy

dixiecutter said:


> Billy is reviewing his hitlist of does and fawns, looks like



Charging his cordless spotlight as well?


----------



## campboy

oops, gotta go back to work


----------



## oops1

dixiecutter said:


> You reckon billy gonna put poems and what not in the DF today?



Why yes..yes they will


----------



## oops1

campboy said:


> oops, gotta go back to work



I’m oft taday.. stop tryin ta make me werk


----------



## redeli

dixiecutter said:


> What time are the fawns moving anyway? I dont have cameras


bout an hour after dark


----------



## redd66

Duff said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Talk to us red. What’s up?[/QUOT





dixiecutter said:


> @redd66 come on in



Checking y’all out


----------



## dixiecutter

redeli said:


> bout an hour after dark


which is perfect


----------



## dixiecutter

redd66 said:


> Checking y’all out


This bunch is useless


----------



## Hilsman

dixiecutter said:


> This bunch is useless


ikr?


----------



## Hilsman

flop


----------



## dixiecutter

I wonder of red66 has a red 66 Camero


----------



## dixiecutter

Hilsman said:


> flop


caught me slippin


----------



## Southern Cyote

Afternoon


----------



## redd66

dixiecutter said:


> I wonder of red66 has a red 66 Camero


Negative, 96 Z 71


----------



## redd66

Wore out like me


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're all either wore out or tore up in here.


----------



## Hilsman

redd66 said:


> Negative, 96 Z 71





redd66 said:


> Wore out like me



I got a 98 with 372,xxx on the odometer. Love that truck


----------



## oops1

Z28’s were tuff


----------



## oops1

Mullets too


----------



## oops1

Ponderin On growin mine back out


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey Redd66


----------



## mark-7mag

Billy wants to know how much meat to expect off a 50lb fawn


----------



## oops1

It was epic back in the rarly 90’s


----------



## oops1

mark-7mag said:


> Billy wants to know how much meat to expect off a 50lb fawn



47 lbs..hope this helps


----------



## mark-7mag

He took it to the processor holding it by the skin of the neck like you’d hold a cat


----------



## dixiecutter

mark-7mag said:


> He took it to the processor holding it by the skin of the neck like you’d hold a cat


----------



## dixiecutter

I bet he asked for cubes, butterfly, burger, roast, pan, smoked, summer sausage, and jerky


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I'm tore up. Where's da possum? This was on my mailbox when I got home. AINT none of my birthday.


----------



## Duff

lolz @ mrs hornet


----------



## Duff

mrs hornet, you get mad as a hornet?


----------



## Duff

oops1 said:


> 47 lbs..hope this helps



This^^^^

Hils packs em like sardines. Bones and all


----------



## redeli

50lbs is pretty bigun


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Happy Birthday Mrs H22
Pretty cool you have the same birthday as Hillbilly.


----------



## redd66

mark-7mag said:


> Hey Redd66


Hey 7 mag


----------



## JB0704

Lol’n


----------



## JB0704

One of the funniest threads I’ve ever read was Mr n Mrs Hornet waiting for the secret Santa that never showed up


----------



## mark-7mag

Lotsa bifrdays to celebrate taday


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Sittin in this deer stand sure is boring.
Been here three days waitin on opening day scouters to put boots on the ground.
Sumpin keeps tellin me stick with the plan, stick with the plan.
Wish folks would start scouting already.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

I seen a 20 pointer close to here last day last year.


----------



## karen936

JB0704 said:


> One of the funniest threads I’ve ever read was Mr n Mrs Hornet waiting for the secret Santa that never showed up


I remember that,lol


----------



## dixiecutter

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tore up. Where's da possum? This was on my mailbox when I got home. AINT none of my birthday.


 
Does he live ovair by you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

dixiecutter said:


> Does he live ovair by you?


Yep, but I aint neva met him. He aint real.


----------



## JB0704

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, but I aint neva met him. He aint real.



Don’t think he’s ever made a billy gatherin’ Neither


----------



## mark-7mag

He's probably a high profile person that cant give his identity


----------



## mark-7mag

he might be a politician or high ranking guberment employee


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

brownceluse said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet!


 Aint none of my birthday. 
It's moved to the the front yard. H22 got home and I saw him take a double look at it. I opened the door to welcome him and he said, You get Bo$$ a balloon? I really have no idea where it came from.


----------



## Whitefeather

Happy Birthday @mrs. hornet22.


----------



## Whitefeather

Da Possum is cooler online I reckon if nobody seent him


----------



## Whitefeather

Flawpped it and didn’t even knew it


----------



## brownceluse

Nothing wrong with being shy about your birfday.... @mrs. hornet22


----------



## Iwannashoot

Happy birthday Mz H22, bet you are super excited to share it with Suzanne Somers


----------



## Whitefeather

Tell Suzanne Whitefeather says HAY!!!!


----------



## fireman32

Sitting on da porch, reeb in hand


----------



## fireman32

Dadblasted crows hollering


----------



## fireman32

Training my dog to retrieve them flying fish


----------



## fireman32

Ready to blast a mega toad tomorrow


----------



## fireman32

We don’t harvest round here


----------



## fireman32

Mrs Farman tolt me to shootem in da face, think that was a movie line somewhere


----------



## fireman32

Jr 1 is hunting wit his nana right now


----------



## karen936

Boss is gone but never will he be forgotten


----------



## Whitefeather

I never met him but he seemed like a very decent man. Says a lot about a man’s character in this day and time. Hopefully people will be able to say the same kind of stuff about us when judgement day is here

I feel sorry for Bama this week because we all know who’s sitting up there watching the game. 

Dawgs win


----------



## trad bow

Dang!! I almost missed it. Happy Birthday Ms Hornet 22????


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Ya'll makin me cross. AINT none of my birthday.


----------



## brownceluse

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll makin me cross. AINT none of my birthday.


Just enjoy your birfday! It’s your day enjoy!


----------



## fireman32

Glad they let you out for your birfday Mrs hornet


----------



## NCHillbilly

mark-7mag said:


> He's probably a high profile several times banded person that cant give his identity



FIFY


----------



## mark-7mag

Mr and Mrs Hawnett celebrating her birthday tonight


----------



## mark-7mag

Flopping down some drinks and whatnot


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Happy Birfday Ms Htewtew

Pretty cool that it is on Opening Day Eve


----------



## Hilsman

Anytime I see Happy Birthday on this forum my mind goes straight Bo$$.


----------



## cramer

Happy birthday  Mrs 22


----------



## cramer

Sorry bout that Hils


----------



## cramer

I'm  going  deer catching  in the morning


----------



## cramer

What  do I need to do first if I catch one, Hils ?


----------



## Hilsman

cramer said:


> What  do I need to do first if I catch one, Hils ?


Hold on tight so he don’t get away


----------



## Hilsman

Then once you got a good holt of it, Then take it to the processors.


----------



## Hilsman

Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Hilsman said:


> Then once you got a good holt of it, Then take it to the processors.


----------



## cramer

I think I'm  going  to  bring a leash, in case I get lucky


----------



## cramer

Been off all week  for ML  and didn't  get to go once.
bet I don't  sleep  all night .


----------



## cramer

I hope I run into Mattech  in Alvaton


----------



## cramer

if I catch a doe, Mattech can help me put him in the truck .


----------



## cramer

Or we can put him in MT'S minivan so he don't  jump out on the way to the processing  place


----------



## cramer

I'm  going to go ahead and boil some corn  on the cobb tonite.


----------



## cramer

I like having an advantage and I bet they like their corn cooked


----------



## brownceluse

Made it down to the piney woods to shoot some more fawns. Them fawns are Easy to skin and easy to quarter up. Tender tender tender


----------



## dixiecutter

I like to put a fawn in my fanny pack and keep hunting


----------



## brownceluse

dixiecutter said:


> I like to put a fawn in my fanny pack and keep hunting


I put one in my backpack but billy started shooting at me on the way back to the truck. Had to crawl on my belly back to the truck hollering the whole time..... Billy will ground check a fawn in a heart beat.


----------



## dixiecutter

man you got you a flop upair


----------



## dixiecutter

brownceluse said:


> I put one in my backpack but billy started shooting at me on the way back to the truck. Had to crawl on my belly back to the truck hollering the whole time..... Billy will ground check a fawn in a heart beat.


see, you got to get further away from the road


----------



## brownceluse

dixiecutter said:


> see, you got to get further away from the road


If I’m hunting with Billy I need to.


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## lagrangedave

Morning


----------



## kmckinnie

Got twin fawns last nite. Hope you day walkers catch one.


----------



## dixiecutter

morning


----------



## fireman32

Morning


----------



## Duff

Mernins everyone


----------



## Duff

Goot luck today


----------



## Duff

And Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Up in a pine this morning. Just let a nice 8 pointer walk. Waiting on a fawn! Good luck to y’all. Oh yeah! Oh yeah Happy Birthday MrsHornet


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## Iwannashoot

Good luck with your deer pewing endeavors everyjuan


----------



## Whitefeather

Good Luck Billy’s. Remember the limit is 12 apiece so y’all don’t do anything iLL eagle


----------



## Whitefeather

Happy Birthday to the Mrs Hornet. Cool it’s on opening day of deers season to


----------



## Core Lokt

Mornin

Big day today. Me and the groomsmen are going to shoot skeet here at the house at 10:30.


----------



## mark-7mag

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag

Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet


----------



## lagrangedave

Happy Birthday Mandy?


----------



## oops1

No deers yet..daylight huntin is overrated


----------



## Pig Predator

Mornin buds


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Aint none of my birthday, but ya'll welcome to bring me some of them fawns ya'll been pewin.


----------



## Pig Predator

I ain't deer pewin.  Flagstone done put a whoopin on me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mornin.'


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whitefeather said:


> Good Luck Billy’s. Remember the limit is 12 apiece so y’all don’t do anything iLL eagle


What's the tempyture like in Cosby this morning? It's 32 on this side of the mountain. Frost you could track a rabbit in.


----------



## karen936

Morning


----------



## Hilsman

Mernin kiddos


----------



## Hilsman

Glad to see they let Krun out of solitary


----------



## Hilsman

Ole redd66 stopping by for his daily dose of billy


----------



## oops1

Gonna give this about 10 more mins then go find some breakfast..stoopided deers didn’t wanna be caught taday


----------



## JB0704

Morning


----------



## JB0704

I did not hunt deers today


----------



## JB0704

Tomorrow afternoon is my rifle season opener


----------



## JB0704

Prolly GON take lil ms JB over to the deer pewin’ place


----------



## fireman32

Seent 7 mega does, all but juan had yearlings. That one would t stop long enough for jr 2 to get a shot.


----------



## redeli

Betty Lou went down


----------



## redeli

Don't know where the tree rat and rabbit came from


----------



## redeli

Lil deli kilt one to,tu,too


----------



## redeli

Fellow at store said he didn't kilt does til after the rut


----------



## redeli

That 
Feller ain't hungry


----------



## redeli

Let knothead walk


----------



## redeli

Weren't starving


----------



## Whitefeather

NCHillbilly said:


> What's the tempyture like in Cosby this morning? It's 32 on this side of the mountain. Frost you could track a rabbit in.



38 and nice


----------



## dixiecutter

hay


----------



## Pig Predator

Still working on that flagstone.  It takes me all I want to work to stick 6-8 stones


----------



## Pig Predator

And thats only mixing 120 pounds of mortar to stick em with


----------



## mark-7mag

Hornet22 said:


> Yous boys are awsum. mz tutu is ovawhelmed with the BD wishes. I really wont too thank  the Billies for making her soooo happy.  H22


Hope you’re making her birfday speshul and Go Dawgs !


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey Emo G


----------



## mark-7mag

We see you upair


----------



## mark-7mag

Emo G left but fishinguy is in the house now


----------



## mark-7mag

Hey fishnguy


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Aint none of my birthday. Nuff said.
That dang balloon is still in my yard. My son laughed when he came up to visit.
GO DAWGS for me an Bo$$DAWG.


----------



## Duff

Addernoon


----------



## Duff

Beat some golf eggs around today


----------



## Duff

What a beautiful day it twas


----------



## Duff

Trey sevens up air^^


----------



## Iwannashoot

No deers were harmed by me today


----------



## Iwannashoot

Did see a mega toad this morning,but couldn't get a shot


----------



## Iwannashoot

Flop


----------



## Duff

Lolz at the vowels today


----------



## JB0704

Evenin.  Roll Tide.


----------



## dixiecutter

yo


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Almost got ?’ed this evening.
Literally. First wild one I ever seen.


----------



## mark-7mag

I swear between the Dawgs, Braves and Falcons Im just about Done with watching sports period


----------



## JB0704

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Almost got ?’ed this evening.
> Literally. First wild one I ever seen.



Wild wut?


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## ddgarcia

Headed back out to da deers hunt'n spot


----------



## cramer

Right  behind  you  DD.
no deera were seent  on or caught yesterday.


----------



## cramer

Good morning  DD


----------



## cramer

Question  for  Hils when he gets up  
Was I supposed  to  open the bag of corn or just lay it out there for the deera ?


----------



## fireman32

Morning


----------



## redeli

Morning bums


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## mguthrie

Mornin all. Ima pew a deers if I can see juan. Seent A deer right before dark time yesterdee. Couldn’t make out if it was a little buck or eating size doe.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Almost got ?’ed this evening.
> Literally. First wild one I ever seen.


You've never seen a skunk before? How is that possible? I see several every week here.


----------



## Pig Predator

Ikr? Not weekly but at least one every month or so.


----------



## Pig Predator

Oh. Mornin buds


----------



## Pig Predator

I figured the skunks and coons wood be thriving in the big city.....guess knot


----------



## Pig Predator

I wont flop a skunk


----------



## Pig Predator

They eat yeller jackets and other mean stuff.


----------



## basstrkr

Morning , it's cool in the yard.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pig Predator said:


> I wont flop a skunk


Until they get into the sweet corn patch.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pig Predator said:


> Ikr? Not weekly but at least one every month or so.


I have to pile on the brakes about every morning headed out to work before daylight for a big polecat waddling up the middle of the road.


----------



## NCHillbilly

31* here this morning. Frosty.


----------



## Jethro8410

Mornin


----------



## fishfryer

51 here


----------



## Pig Predator

I take that back. I did kill a skunk Juan time cause it sprayed my dog in the face. I think she thought it was a cat and was goin to say hello and see what it'd been eatin. Anyway, instead of spraying and leaving, it was tryin to take up here or something and wood not leave in mid day and had us all a prisoner at home. After a few hrs of that and bathing my dog in all the mater juice and vinegar I could find. I had to relocate it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I had a Plott/bluetick cross hound once that hated skunks. It was a straight dog, wouldn't run anything but a coon or bear, but it would kill every polecat it encountered. That dog smelled like a skunk from the time he was a puppy til he died from old age.


----------



## Pig Predator

Yeah, the smell wasnt as bad on her coat but when she was sniffing it sprayed and all that wonderful aroma went into her snout.  Every breath she took smelled like a skunk for a month or more.


----------



## mark-7mag

Morning


----------



## Pig Predator

And for those that dont know. When a skunk sprays, it does not smell like what you smell of a skunk. It is breath taking as in, you can't breathe. And the smell...I dont know how to describe it cause you cant breathe but it dont smell like a skunk laying in the road.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I ran over one one time with my heater going full blast. It sucked all that crap up in there, and every time I turned the heater or A/C on for six months, it smelled like a polecat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pig Predator said:


> And for those that dont know. When a skunk sprays, it does not smell like what you smell of a skunk. It is breath taking as in, you can't breathe. And the smell...I dont know how to describe it cause you cant breathe but it dont smell like a skunk laying in the road.


Like tear gas. Sulpherous.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

NCHillbilly said:


> You've never seen a skunk before? How is that possible? I see several every week here.


Always got skunked I guess.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Sup


----------



## redeli

Headed to the church place


----------



## dixiecutter

stanks up in here


----------



## Jethro8410

Hold your nose


----------



## Jethro8410

Stinky floppy


----------



## fireman32

My dog has literally thousands of acres to poop on, yet she poops in the best grass in my yard


----------



## fireman32

Cotton field, planted pines, chestnut orchard, swamp bottom, paved road, all good places.  She still uses my yard


----------



## fireman32

Does the 4wd thang likes she’s mad at it


----------



## Duff

NCHillbilly said:


> Until they get into the sweet corn patch.


This rite cheer^^
A group of skunks will wear out a silver queen patch


----------



## Duff

I caught 5 skunks and 4 coons that was in my corn Juan year. Skunks will climb the stalk and eat the corn off the ear. Coons will climb the stalk, break it down then et the corn


----------



## Duff

Farmans dog making scrapes all in his yard


----------



## Duff

Dog rut startin up, so to speak


----------



## mark-7mag

fireman32 said:


> Cotton field, planted pines, chestnut orchard, swamp bottom, paved road, all good places.  She still uses my yard


Those aren’t the best of places for a dog to wipe


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cutting up and packaging a deer here now.


----------



## mark-7mag

I’m about to head to the woods


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Hay


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Just got home from the deer pewin woods


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I pewed juan


----------



## Deer Fanatic

actually thwaaked juan


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I rarely pew a deer... just thwaak


----------



## Jethro8410

Congrats on the megatoadswampdonkey you smoked df


----------



## Jethro8410

What were it's name


----------



## Duff

Got the boss in the stand this afternoon


----------



## cramer

Dang


----------



## cramer

Just dang


----------



## Deer Fanatic

IKR??


----------



## Whitefeather

Back from NC Billy’s back yard. Don’t let him fool y’all, he’s got a pretty neighborhood


----------



## Whitefeather

Only saw 17,356,239 yellow leaves. One for every person up there....


----------



## Whitefeather

The elk toads we’re out. Didn’t see any bear toads nor buck deer toads.


----------



## Whitefeather

Should’ve walk up to the toad elk and put the old Barlow pocket knife to good use. I didn’t, to many tourists taking pictures. Maybe make a midnight run this week......


----------



## Whitefeather

Anyone wish Mrs Hornet happy birthday yet?


----------



## mguthrie

Good evening useles juans


----------



## mguthrie

Whitefeather said:


> Anyone wish Mrs Hornet happy birthday yet?


Didn’t know it was her big day. Happy bday mrs H


----------



## Iwannashoot

fireman32 said:


> My dog has literally thousands of acres to poop on, yet she poops in the best grass in my yard



Could be why that is the greenest grass in your yard.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m back n


----------



## kmckinnie

At this time I would like to thank everyone who voted for me to be president!
Means a lot to me. I m thinking of a new award. ( these thing cost $)
I’m going to call it the kydawg award. We need to think of a better title and what for.


----------



## fireman32

It ain’t too late for you to buy my vote kmac


----------



## fireman32

Do the billy club need a new trea er money taker yet


----------



## kmckinnie

fireman32 said:


> It ain’t too late for you to buy my vote kmac


I seen where u voted for me thrice! That means a lot to me thanks.


----------



## kmckinnie

fireman32 said:


> Do the billy club need a new trea er money taker yet


Maybe. I need to assess the total value of the club 1st.


----------



## Whitefeather

I thought it’s value was Useles


----------



## Duff

Mercy


----------



## Duff

I don’t understand why the dues went up again kennyMac.


----------



## Duff

I guess I’ll


----------



## Duff

Flop open my wallet again


----------



## Duff




----------



## Duff

New megatoad at the house up air^^


----------



## kmckinnie

During my hunting hour to. Too. Two. Tu. 2


----------



## mguthrie

Duff said:


> New megatoad at the house up air^^


That’s a good juan right there. Where you live?


----------



## mguthrie

You can pm me your address. We don’t need the whole www hunting that deer. Thx in advance


----------



## kmckinnie

At this time I need everyone’s house address and hunting locations. 
Safety 1st.


----------



## Duff

?


----------



## mguthrie

Watching the braves for only the second time this year. They’re up 2-0 in the 2nd inning. The falcons won today so maybe the braves can pull this one out and go to the World Series


----------



## Semi-Pro

mguthrie said:


> Watching the braves for only the second time this year. They’re up 2-0 in the 2nd inning. The falcons won today so maybe the braves can pull this one out and go to the World Series


Lol. Never bet on the braves


----------



## Semi-Pro

Or the falcons


----------



## dixiecutter

Duff that aint a shooter


----------



## mguthrie

Semi-Pro said:


> Lol. Never bet on the braves


I didn’t bet on them. Just hoping they move on to the WS.


----------



## mguthrie

dixiecutter said:


> Duff that aint a shooter


IKR. Prolly just a 2 year old. Good meat deer


----------



## dixiecutter

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Prolly just a 2 year old. Good meat deer


Shooteem. Drag him out. On the down low.


----------



## Semi-Pro

mguthrie said:


> I didn’t bet on them. Just hoping they move on to the WS.


Me too


----------



## Semi-Pro

Secretly


----------



## dixiecutter

Go Braves


----------



## dixiecutter

Braves need more asians and guys with big hipster beards


----------



## Hilsman

Mercy


----------



## Hilsman

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag

hey


----------



## Duff

dixiecutter said:


> Braves need more asians and guys with big hipster beards


----------



## Duff

Wow. Braves suck


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Duff said:


> Wow. Braves suck


whut's da sko?


----------



## Duff

3-2. Braves r up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

YeahI missed one


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

At least a 140



Yards


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Big button buck


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

New rifle


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Weak scope


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Bad eyes


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Shaking bad


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

No blood


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Heres my shirttail


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

MaybeNextime


----------



## Deer Fanatic

mornin


----------



## ddgarcia

Mornin'


----------



## kmckinnie

Morning my useles comrades!


----------



## kmckinnie

Y’all take it easy today. If you will !


----------



## Semi-Pro

Flop braves suck


----------



## mguthrie

Mornin all. Braves do it again


----------



## mguthrie

At least they looked good doing it


----------



## mguthrie

Cept for that one play they got doubled up running the bases. That was ugly


----------



## kmckinnie

They still make good money playing ball. ️ Even if they are sorry.


----------



## kmckinnie

I wish I could play as sorry as they are. I’d be there with them.


----------



## oops1

Murnin


----------



## kmckinnie

oops1 said:


> Murnin


Oops 
The buzzards are doing fine. Deer carcasses everywhere side the roads. 
I picked up 3 dead hogs with my bucket on the tractor and hauled them to the woods. 
My question is.... what’s a good buzzard name.


----------



## mark-7mag

Morning


----------



## Iwannashoot

mornin


----------



## Duff

Mernins


----------



## fireman32

[QUOTE="kmckinnie, post: 12508530, 
what’s a good buzzard name.
Todd


----------



## fireman32

Morning


----------



## fireman32

Bya you gotta shoot the bullet not throw it at da deer


----------



## fireman32

Today is my Monday, hope this helps


----------



## redeli

morning bums


----------



## gobbleinwoods

mornin


----------



## redeli

less deers around here than there were fri


----------



## Pig Predator

Mornin buds


----------



## Pig Predator

Still working on this flagstone. I think I may get all the rocks set today


----------



## Pig Predator

Then get to flop all the grout in the crack tomorrow


----------



## Pig Predator

Shoulda done dry stack vinears but I like the flagstone look best.


----------



## redeli

`wonder if my absentee ballot got to KMAC yet


----------



## ClemsonRangers

aint felt like poasting since boss gone


----------



## ClemsonRangers

my little air compressor has a warning on the back that sez dont use for breathing


----------



## karen936

Morning all,


----------



## oops1

Mercy


----------



## NE GA Pappy

ClemsonRangers said:


> my little air compressor has a warning on the back that sez dont use for breathing



wunder why they don't want your air masher breathin'?


----------



## Da Possum

morning bud


----------



## Da Possum

what we all tore up about today?


----------



## kmckinnie

oops1 said:


> Mercy


Thanks oops ? 
I’ll name that buzzard “mercy”
Good name.


----------



## kmckinnie

Da Possum said:


> what we all tore up about today?


Hogs and deer being dumped & kids asking about wearing orange ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Today is my Saturday!


----------



## kmckinnie

I need to watch cartoons


----------



## basstrkr

you is cartooning here


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

fireman32 said:


> Bya you gotta shoot the bullet not throw it at da deer


Thanks I’ll hafta try that.


----------



## redeli

Anybody find my gut bucket ..musta fell out when I left the trash cans


----------



## redeli

luv me some looney tunes


----------



## JB0704

mguthrie said:


> Cept for that one play they got doubled up running the bases. That was ugly



That’s when I turned game off.  I knew how story would end.


----------



## dixiecutter

JB0704 said:


> That’s when I turned game off.  I knew how story would end.


No outs = dont leave on contact


----------



## redeli

flop


----------



## mguthrie

dixiecutter said:


> No outs = dont leave on contact


So easy a little leaguer could do it


----------



## mguthrie

JB0704 said:


> That’s when I turned game off.  I knew how story would end.


I should have. That was the first BB game I watched start to finish all season


----------



## JB0704

mguthrie said:


> So easy a little leaguer could do it



I would have been unkind to the little leaguers I coached had they committed such a blunder.


----------



## redeli




----------



## dixiecutter

Coach is all tore up I see.


----------



## dixiecutter

2:05


----------



## Hilsman

Folks all tore up about harvesting deers,,,,,


----------



## JB0704

Hilsman said:


> Folks all tore up about harvesting deers,,,,,



IKR!  U don’t “harvest” deer.  U let the air out of them, or put the smack down on them, or if u are a little behind the times u smoke them.


----------



## JB0704

Smh’n people......smh’n long time


----------



## Semi-Pro

Hilsman said:


> Folks all tore up about harvesting deers,,,,,


And throwing said harvested aminals in da ditch


----------



## Semi-Pro

I also hunt in flip flops


----------



## redeli

Coach butchers deers


----------



## Iwannashoot

Coach=complete hunter


----------



## Da Possum

JB0704 said:


> IKR!  U don’t “harvest” deer.  U let the air out of them, or put the smack down on them, or if u are a little behind the times u smoke them.



you forgot dropping the hammer


----------



## NE GA Pappy

jb is gittin' his daily exercize from SMH a bunch


----------



## JB0704

Da Possum said:


> you forgot dropping the hammer



I did.  Smh'n at me now.  Smh'n long time


----------



## Deer Fanatic

evenin


----------



## Deer Fanatic

fixin to get on yet another zoom meeting


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Id like to find the fella that invented zoom meetings and.....


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Id like to find the fella that invented zoom meetings and.....


----------



## Deer Fanatic

flop him in a ditch


----------



## Semi-Pro

Close


----------



## Semi-Pro

But still a gud juan


----------



## dixiecutter

What DF all tore up about? I caught plenty a bass on a zoom.


----------



## dixiecutter

7" "pumkin seed". It's like cheating


----------



## Semi-Pro

Mid flop lull


----------



## Semi-Pro

Producto all the way


----------



## Semi-Pro

Well I ain't gonna be able to finish this juan. Gotta go to bed. End of an ERA for sure.


----------



## mark-7mag

After the late Braves games and GA game I’m ready to go to bed and catch up on some sleep. Getting old sucks


----------



## fireman32

Ol bob tore up bout the dude riding on unapproved roads on da wma


----------



## kmckinnie

It sure ain’t the same with bo$$ gon. It’s going to take me awhile. 
Many moons !maybe never. 
But this place reminds me of him daily !


----------



## kmckinnie

When he say this place will be mine one day. I didn’t realize the cost. I wish this had happened 15 more years from now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I read the title, and think of him.  Bo$$ wuz one of a kind.  Special feller.  I sure wish we had more time together


----------



## kmckinnie

Any way either way. Y’all stuck with me now. I’ll try to be just as fair as y’all are. Loans are 50cent on the dollar. Payments are due the 1st of the month.


----------



## kmckinnie

NE GA Pappy said:


> I read the title, and think of him.  Bo$$ wuz one of a kind.  Special feller.  I sure wish we had more time together


Me too. There was so much to learn and a short time here. 
We are all only a breath away from our  eternal rest !


----------



## kmckinnie

Pappy you are our only person that knows so much about the billy history.


----------



## kmckinnie

I didn’t pay much attention! ??


----------



## kmckinnie

To busy drinking warm PBR


----------



## kmckinnie

In the next thread. I may give away a nice cheap knife. 
In remembrance


----------



## kmckinnie

One that has not rusted yet.


----------



## kmckinnie

Still has the 9.99 sticker on it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Pakistan Is not that far away.


----------



## Duff

Boss was the besttessess


----------



## Duff

Thanks kmac. I won’t tell anyone about me getting the knife. Return this PM and let me know you got my reply.


----------



## Duff

What the?


----------



## Duff

Errr, never mind. That’s very nice Kenny


----------



## Whitefeather

KMAC 2020
Keeping Billy’s Great Again


----------



## JB0704

Thisn almost done


----------



## JB0704

But I gotta feeling we’ll be thinking of Bo$$ as long as theys billy threads.  They will all bring us memories of a very good man.


----------



## JB0704

Good night y’all.  I put a warm pbr on the porch fer billy.......it’s half drank but he won’t mind a bit


----------



## kmckinnie

JB0704 said:


> But I gotta feeling we’ll be thinking of Bo$$ as long as theys billy threads.  They will all bring us memories of a very good man.


1040 was a life changer. The rest are just another thread. 
Long live bo$$.


----------



## JB0704

kmckinnie said:


> 1040 was a life changer. The rest are just another thread.
> Long live bo$$.



Agreed.  R.I.P. our Kentucky friend.


----------



## kmckinnie

If we only had one more day. To tell boss. How we felt.


----------



## kmckinnie

Our days are numbered like the grains of sand in a hour glass. Once it’s empty... there is no turning it over again.


----------



## Nicodemus

kmckinnie said:


> If we only had one more day. To tell boss. How we felt.





He knew.

Make this one a sticky, if you like, KMac.


----------



## kmckinnie

This thread is done


----------



## kmckinnie

Nicodemus said:


> He knew.
> 
> Make this one a sticky, if you like, KMac.


Thank you !


----------



## kmckinnie

From there this day forward we will march in  remembrance of Kydawg ! He was a giving man and was very  generous !


----------

